# Naruto 682 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Predicting is the goal.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2014)

More info on rs ad his family. Maybe we will find out how the hamura died


----------



## RBL (Jun 18, 2014)

i predict neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke's counter attack will fail


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2014)

When will we get info for the army?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 18, 2014)

*Chapter 682 Prediction:*   The Seal of Okuniushi

Naruto starts by yelling to Kaguya how the people fought and they will stop Kaguya's plan.   Then Naruto and Sauske prepare the seals, where Black Zetsu is surprised, for Hagomo knew this day would come where each sons had a secret jutsu that when working together, would seal Kaguya.


----------



## NW (Jun 18, 2014)

i predict neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 18, 2014)

Hopefully we get to see the hokages. 

this fight with kaguya is so dry and boring.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 18, 2014)

We find out that kaguya was not really...well her. Kaguya we see is more of a puppet that BZ is moving and  making it think in the way BZ will think she will act.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 18, 2014)

I predict Hamura Hyuga clan history lesson!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2014)

How to eliminate kaguya: Seal Kaguya into the  benihisago gourd, seal the gourd into the Amber Purifying pot, seal the  amber purifying pot into the moon/Kamui dimension.  GG kaguya,  multi-layer seals. Urahara style.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 18, 2014)

More Kaguya-hime Era story time. Then Spiral Zetsu Revelation w/ Orochimaru?!?!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2014)

I predict Tobirama will finally make an appearance.
It'd also be nice if dat Hamura could show up in this chapter too.
The more the merrier as i always say.


----------



## Sin3dd (Jun 18, 2014)

Next week chapter: I will be gone in vacation and no more reviews from me this summer. I will be back Back in September. Or October?! Pretty late huh? Long vacation!
Next week I will predict: the sealing jutsu Hogoromo gave to Naruto and Sasuke will save them and they will be able to counterattack. The counterattack begins! The Edo Kages will come to the battlefield to battle Kaguya.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 18, 2014)

[sp=prediction][/sp]


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 18, 2014)

Zetsu orgy...well Kishi keeps doing stuff I want to happen with Zetsu so might as well do the Zetsu orgy now...wait...he already did that...well fuck I don't know then.

Chapter obviously will be focused on doing the seal, probably cliffhanger when the seal is about to be used


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2014)

I predict Kakashi loses his masks to the lava.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2014)

My prediction:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hasan (Jun 19, 2014)

More Black Zetsu exposition. . . :WOW

It is revealed that Zetsu briefly restricted Izuna, rendering him incapable of using any means to defend himself against Tobirama, so he could get Madara to dark side.

. . . while Obito magically wakes up just so he could hear it and see the parallel with Rin's death.


----------



## NW (Jun 19, 2014)

Black Zetsu paralyses Kaguya and reveals he was never loyal to her, even though she's his own mother. he re-uses his old quote, "The only one you can trust is yourself." He calls her a fool for giving him such powers and kills her.

He reveals all the White Zetsus are his pawns and he uses some of the people of Mugen Tsukuyomi who have already become WZs, along with Swirly and the White Zetsu who gave Madara his other eye, to attack Naruto and co.

After a few chapters of fighting, Naruto and co defeat all but Swirly. Black Zetsu takes over after absorbing Kaguya's body to get her powers.

He calls the dead Zetsus fools for being defeated and fights Naruto and co for a while alongside Swirly. Eventually, Swirly stabs Black Zetsu and reveals that since he became a White Zetsu, he had been orchestrating everything so he could become human again and regain his memories to become able to poop. He kills Black Zetsu and absorbs his gooey corpse to get his and Kaguya's powers. He kills Naruto and wraps himself around his body to use as a base and utilize his powers.

After everyone gets the shit beat out of them for a few chapters, Obito wakes up and fights Swirly with Susano'o. Madara is able to overpower Swirly and is spat out. He uses Rinne Tensei to revive Naruto (he only has energy to revive one person) and dies. Naruto then breaks out of Swirly. Obito and Team 7 beat the shit out of Swirly, who then tries to get Obito on his side by bringing up their past friendship. Obito is aware that Swirly was merely trying to manipulate him with their "friendship" long ago, so he makes it look like he'll join Swirly's side, but then trolls him and stabs him with his Susano'o, killing him.

Obito's eyes, as a full pair, are now able to travel between all dimensions, so he teleports everyone back to the normal dimension.

And everyone lived happily ever after.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2014)

The seal fails and Naruto and Sasuke get owned.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2014)

naruto and sasuke start their counter attack but i do not think kishi will have them try the seal this fast he will build it up. maybe adding more flashbacks of kaguya and her sons and about RS telling them about the seal


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 19, 2014)

I predict that jutsu 





Failing.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 19, 2014)

Gabe said:


> naruto and sasuke start their counter attack but i do not think kishi will have them try the seal this fast he will build it up. maybe adding more flashbacks of kaguya and her sons and about RS telling them about the seal



I sort of agree with this.
If the sealing work then it will take a number of chapter tell they land it. If it fail on the other hand. We see it at the end of the next chapter as a cliffhanger.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 19, 2014)

How Sasuke knows about "that jutsu"?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke take an entire chapter to prepair for the Jutsu and reveal what it is going to be without implementing it before the end of the chapter (or only hint at it).

Also, more Zetsu and Kagya insanity.


Or we see what the Hokages and rest if Team 7 are doing.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 19, 2014)

If F Minato did not appear in the next chapter, I...I,,, I WILL mad

*Spoiler*: __ 




wait for the next chapter after it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 19, 2014)

that jutsu is a combination of Thunder God jutsu and Sasukes Chibaku tensie


----------



## ch1p (Jun 20, 2014)

I predict Jesus!Nardo fixes Obito's Sharingan eye so he can use his fabled Susano.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 21, 2014)

Fighting which leads to that Jutsu, then we get a flashback that begins towards the end which has a cliffhanger.


----------



## chrno84 (Jun 21, 2014)

i predict something gay like naruto and sasuke will have to touch each others hands in order for the sealing jutsu to work


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2014)

Next chapter may just be the technique itself. I'm not sure if we will see it fail...perhaps towards the end. Predicting some sort of twist as well.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 21, 2014)

chrno84 said:


> i predict something gay like naruto and sasuke will have to touch each others hands in order for the sealing jutsu to work



I'd get ready if I were you. I can totally see a moment where the symbols must touch.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2014)

chrno84 said:


> i predict something gay like naruto and sasuke will have to touch each others hands in order for the sealing jutsu to work



Know what with that whole Hashimada thing going on you're probably gonna be  right


----------



## chrno84 (Jun 21, 2014)

Also predict death God will be revealed as kaguyas Hubble or at least related cuz they sure look alike


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Black Zetsu paralyses Kaguya and reveals he was never loyal to her, even though she's his own mother. he re-uses his old quote, "The only one you can trust is yourself." He calls her a fool for giving him such powers and kills her.
> 
> He reveals all the White Zetsus are his pawns and he uses some of the people of Mugen Tsukuyomi who have already become WZs, along with Swirly and the White Zetsu who gave Madara his other eye, to attack Naruto and co.
> 
> ...




what the fuck did i just read lol


----------



## Mariko (Jun 21, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> How Sasuke knows about "that jutsu"?



That jutsu isn't "that jutsu", but (imo) simply the sealing jutsu Hagoromo teached dem when they met in the limbo...

Naruto using a jutsu teached by Jiraiya would be irrelevant now (still imo)...


----------



## Shattering (Jun 21, 2014)

Mariko said:


> That jutsu isn't "that jutsu", but (imo) simply the sealing jutsu Hagoromo teached dem when they met in the limbo...
> 
> Naruto using a jutsu teached by Jiraiya would be irrelevant now (still imo)...



No, not imo don't worry, Naruto and Sasuke made it pretty clear, this is probably the seal Hagoromo and Hamura used back then and it was Hagoromo the one telling them, Jiraiya had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I predict that jutsu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 21, 2014)

"That Jutsu" will be a Sasuke/Naruto fusion, and it will definitely require their hands to touch.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Jesus said:


> "That Jutsu" will be a Sasuke/Naruto fusion, and it will definitely require their hands to touch.



Nope they either fuse their chakra construct and use the sealing with them or they both touch kaguya and seal her.

Both tattos need to touch the target... nobody said a thing about holding hands.


----------



## Rai (Jun 21, 2014)

Naruto's megazord.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 21, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto's megazord.



I can only tell you that it has 3 heads and 6 hands.... the rest is up to kishi.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 21, 2014)

Chapter 682-Counterattack
Side Text-Naruto and Sasuke counterattack. 

Sasuke: We only have one chance at this, don't mess it up Naruto.
Naruto: Heh, was going to say the same thing to you.
Black Zetsu: There is nothing either of you can do now to mother. 
Naruto: We'll just see about that.
*Naruto charges in*
Naruto(Thinking): It'll take some time to prepare it...I have to keep her busy.

Hashirama: ...
*Tobirama walks up to Hashirama*
Tobirama: So you sensed it too...
Hashirama: Yah...
*Hiruzen walks up to the brothers*
Hiruzen: Just what happened...
*Minato appears*
Minato: Where's Naruto?
Hashirama: It doesn't seem like he or Sasuke are here anymore.
Minato: ?!
Hiruzen: What about Madara...
Hashirama: Dead.
Tobirama: ?!
Hiruzen: ?!
Minato: Then...they did it?
Hashirama: ...I'm not sure about that...or if he's even actually dead. Looking around...it doesn't look like this is a victory.
Hiruzen: These things were capturing everyone, it tried grabbing me but I was able to fight it off but everyone else seemed out of it.
Tobirama: It was the same with me. But why...
Hashirama: Considering all four of us are fine, it's most likely because we are Edos.
Minato: Naruto wasn't...
Hashirama: No...I could still sense his and the other's chakra...until it suddenly disappeared. But...I'm just not sure what has happened exactly...
???: Aw look at the Hokages trying to figure things out. 
*Guruguru is the voice*
Guruguru: Kind of cute in a pathetic kind of way. 
Tobirama: What is that thing?
Minato: ...
Hiruzen: It was fighting the army, using Yamato in some way. 
Tobirama: It looks like it has your cells brother.
Hashirama: Yah I noticed.
Guruguru: I bet you all want to know just what happened. I can tell you.
Hiruzen: And why would you do that?
Gurguru: Because then you can tell me something I want to know...
Hashirama: Which is?
Guruguru: ...*Super dramatic shots*What is it like to poo?
Tobirama: ...
Minato: Did I hear him right...
Hiruzen: He was talking about it the entire time before too...
Hashirama: ...Alright! I'll tell you. Pooing is like the ultimate form of release. There really is no greater feeling then it.
Minato: ...
Hiruzen: ...
Tobirama: Honestly...you're an embarrassment sometimes...
Guruguru: Finally someone gives me an answer. Ok, I'll tell you what happened.
Tobirama: I have no idea what's going on anymore...
Guruguru: First off, everyone who saw the light is now wrapped up turning into awesome White Zetsus.
Minato: White Zetsus? There's more then just the Black one?
Guruguru: Yah, we White Zetsus were created from Mugen Tsukuyomi. Black Zetsu used Madara and pretty much everyone to bring back mother Kaguya.
Hiruzen: Kaguya?
Guruguru: The Sage of six paths' mother.
Tobirama: ?!
Guruguru: As for Naruto and the others, mother brought them to another dimension.
Minato: What?!
Guruguru: Anyways, enough talk, lets kill some time.
Hashirama: I still have questions.
Guruguru: I don't really care any-
*Guruguru appears in front of Hashirama*
Hashirama: ?!
Guruguru: more.
*Guruguru swallows Hashirama*
Tobirama: Brother!
Hiruzen: Just like with Yamato...he must be using Hashirama's cells to power up more.
Guruguru: Of course! Only they are actually my cells.
Hashirama: What?!
Guruguru: Time to fight!
*The wooden statue appears again, bigger then any other time*.

*Naruto gets blow away and nearly falls into the lava*
Naruto: Phew...
Black Zetsu: I told you it was useless.
Naruto: Heh, I think that's enough time. Time to use...THAT jutsu.
End Text-Naruto strikes.


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2014)

fusion dance, calling it now


----------



## Obitomo (Jun 21, 2014)

I liked that prediction, however Hiruzen shouldn't know Yamato as Yamato.
Yamato is a codename given by Tsunade, Hiruzen wouldn't have known because he was dead.
I found this odd in the chapter shown a few weeks ago too :$

Nevertheless, I guess GuruGuru knows what its like to shit now


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 22, 2014)

panels of hinata's dream with naruto
naruto and sasuke hold hands
sakura falls into the lava and dies
sasuke sacrifices obito's body to revive itachi
Ei's dream is shown where tsunade and mei are naked wrestling

chapter title: The Ultimate Fanservice


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2014)

Movie Nardo plus Hinata and Sauce plus Karin, Sakura can find someone new.


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Movie Nardo plus Hinata and Sauce plus Karin, Sakura can find someone new.



Sakura doesn't need to worry, Naruto can handle two or more.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2014)

Sasuke will remind Naruto that they have to use the seal Rikudou left them .


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke will remind Naruto that they have to use the seal Rikudou left them .


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 22, 2014)

I predict Kaguya wiping out Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke try to fuse their megazord again


----------



## Klue (Jun 22, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I predict Kaguya wiping out Naruto and Sasuke.



And that right there, is a very cool story.


----------



## Addy (Jun 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> And that right there, is a very cool story.


kaguya sucks. i hope we get rid of her next chapter


----------



## Weapon (Jun 22, 2014)

I predict that sweet sweet sweet Orochimaru.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## SageFlash (Jun 22, 2014)

Naruto's Mega Zord and Minato's Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbukō Sanshiki 

Then some stuff about Hamura, another panel or two of Sakura whining with a sad face, Naruto and Sasuke fire up the seal; ends on a cliffhanger


----------



## Weapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Wrapping it up, looks nice.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 22, 2014)

^ 
Expecting something like that to happen.


----------



## lathia (Jun 22, 2014)

More Byakugan feats please.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 22, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> Expecting something like that to happen.



I will not be surprised, but the disgust ill be just as a strong.  We're not in the 90s anymore.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 23, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:



Roughly translated.  The breakthrough that Naruto and co were able to see vs. Kaguya is?!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 23, 2014)

Breakthrough?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 23, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Roughly translated.  The breakthrough that Naruto and co were able to see vs. Kaguya is?!


Thank you :33 

Can you also translate what is written inside that "shock" square? I can only make Naruto and Sasuke's names there.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2014)

Wonder what break through tnj incoming maybe


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2014)

Kaguya could have destroyed Naruto and Sasuke by now plot no justu,  predict that Naruto and Sasuke show some really hax abilities followed by cliffhanger of Naruto and Sasuke getting ready to use the sealing justu Hagohomo gave them.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

lathia said:


> More Byakugan feats please.



It's been fully showcased, don't expect anything more than it to being a gateway to showcase more Rinnegan Features.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 23, 2014)

already breakthrough?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 23, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Thank you :33
> 
> Can you also translate what is written inside that "shock" square? I can only make Naruto and Sasuke's names there.




_"Naruto and Sasuke's united front! A blazing development!"_


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm going to laugh if Kaguya dies before Chapter 688. 

Like seriously 

I feel as though she was only brought in to clear up mysteries


----------



## Hasan (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the "breakthrough" is Madara i.e. he is still in there somewhere. Maybe Naruto and co. manage to land a few hits. . . and every time she is hit/weakened, she becomes more. . . Madara.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 23, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I'm going to laugh if Kaguya dies before Chapter 688.
> 
> Like seriously
> 
> I feel as though she was only brought in to clear up mysteries



I have mixed feelings if Kaguya dies a little too early. I'd be happy cause I do want her to GTFO as soon as possible, but her leaving so fast would show how much a crappy villain she is (Then again she is one already)...


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 23, 2014)

lathia said:


> More Byakugan feats please.



I want more high level byakugan feats as well, and I really hope that Naruto awakens one.  Many people think the byakugan is worthless, but if Naruto get's his yang half of Kurama back, we could se something like. 

This


The yin-yang kyuubi heads panel.

combined with Hintata's lion fist.



For a fairly devastating and cool looking byakugan based attack.



shadowmaria said:


> I'm going to laugh if Kaguya dies before Chapter 688.
> 
> Like seriously
> 
> I feel as though she was only brought in to clear up mysteries



Meh, I don't think they'll beat her so soon.  They probably use the rikudou's sealing jutsu, it'll look as if it worked for a chapter or so, and she'll just end up breaking out.  It'll establish that even the best that Naruto and Sasuke have right now isn't good enough and that they need more power.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 23, 2014)

Byakugan is a supplementary jutsu. It doesn't have any offensive or defensive jutsu.

It gives you super vision only.

Jyuuken aren't Byakugan jutsu.

Byakugan users just use Jyuuken.

I don't know what people expect Kaguya to use that is a Byakugan jutsu.


----------



## lathia (Jun 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Byakugan is a supplementary jutsu. It doesn't have any offensive or defensive jutsu.
> 
> It gives you super vision only.
> 
> ...



That's the thing. Kishimoto is on a jutsu giving frenzy. Look at (R)Limbo. Nobody expected that to be a Rinnegan tech, yet it was created. The same could happen to the Byakugan!

Heck, at least some Rinnegan / Byakugan back story would be nice. Black Zetsu, please tell us the Rinnegan is a product of Byakugan... somehow.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 23, 2014)

Hopefully the good sis Kags actually does something instead of just standing around.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

Kaguya needed an army to fight someone.
I think Naruto and Co found out somehow.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 23, 2014)

lathia said:


> That's the thing. Kishimoto is on a jutsu giving frenzy. Look at (R)Limbo. Nobody expected that to be a Rinnegan tech, yet it was created. The same could happen to the Byakugan!
> 
> Heck, at least some Rinnegan / Byakugan back story would be nice. Black Zetsu, please tell us the Rinnegan is a product of Byakugan... somehow.


No, Rinnegan gives the user access to all chakra natures and all jutsu. They can do anything. Byakugan is just super vision.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Byakugan is a supplementary jutsu. It doesn't have any offensive or defensive jutsu.
> 
> It gives you super vision only.
> 
> ...



Yes, but it seems that byakugan is a prerequisite for jyuuken, therefore kaguya's byakugan mean's that it is possible that she known jyuuken related techniques that are high level.  I don't think anyone thinks that byakuken gives you jyuuken, it just opens up the possibility of using them.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No, Rinnegan gives the user access to all chakra natures and all jutsu. They can do anything. Byakugan is just super vision.



Exception of advance nature forms like. Storm release.etc.
Rinnegan gives mastery over the 5 basic elements.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 23, 2014)

Okay but Jyuuken is a tajutsu.

Jyuuken works by firing chakra out of your body as you do tajutsu stuff.

I don't see how that translates to anything else.

If Kaguya showcases something new and powerful it will be a space/time, or yin/yang, or Rinnegan jutsu.

And Neji is and always has been my favourite of the rookie kids and I like Byakugan and Jyuuken by the way.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Yes, but it seems that byakugan is a prerequisite for jyuuken, therefore kaguya's byakugan mean's that it is possible that she known jyuuken related techniques that are high level.  I don't think anyone thinks that byakuken gives you jyuuken, it just opens up the possibility of using them.



There aren't any "advanced" Jyuuken anythings. She's already used her Byakugan to disable Sasuke's hawk and disrupt Sasuke's chakra. 

Jyuuken is a name for the Hyuuga style of combat. There isn't really any way to extend that any further than what we've already seen. It's like saying there's an advanced way to kick someone. I mean yeah, there are different ways to do it, and the strength of the kick can vary, but it's a kick.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 23, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke won't truly succeed in sealing Kaguya, it's been done before, doing it again is no solution, and common trope is that an ancient sealed evil unleashed is ultimately destroyed for the sake of finality, of course destroying Kaguya is not an option in Kishi's politically correct story, Naruto will probably fist bump with her and convince her to release people from MT


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2014)

Can't wait until the Rinnegan retakes the manga. Bitches won't doubt its power again.


----------



## Addy (Jun 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until the Rinnegan retakes the manga. Bitches won't doubt its power again.



rennigan was horse shit the moment itachi trolled the living fuck out of it


----------



## lathia (Jun 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until the Rinnegan retakes the manga. Bitches won't doubt its power again.





> Hagoromo: My mother bore the power of _sharingan_ besides byakugan.
> She was a doh-ryoku (=ocular power) user and she even had aimed the jutsu at the people...



Byakugan + Sharingan = Hagoromo's Rinnegan 

Now you say... what about Hamura? Kakashi has the answer... Rinnegan is a simple, unprecedented.... mutation. ?

What about Sasuke's weird "Rinnegan?" . . . . . Mutation


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

But somehow Hamura was equal or close in power to Hagaromo who had super senjutsu and rinnegan.
And Hamura had byakugan.

Those that mean Rinnegan = Byakugan

Or did Hamura had a super byakugan or something else.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jun 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> rennigan was horse shit the moment itachi trolled the living fuck out of it



Madara's Rinnegan, maybe. It was too gimmicky to begin with. Human and Naraka paths aren't combat oriented. Animal (summon) and Asura (armor) are really complex; summons tend to demand a lot of spotlight and Asura's armor is ill-defined and how would it compare to Susano'o and BM at this point, really? 

The really only useful paths are Deva and Preta. To be fair, those are way haxxx compared to Animal and Asura. Rinbo's nullified against Sage Mode and another Rinnegan, mostly.

We still don't know the full abilities of Sauce's Rinnegan but his Hiraishin like move is also pretty haxxx.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2014)

I disagree I think Ashura and Human realm are still hell of useful.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> But somehow Hamura was equal or close in power to Hagaromo who had super senjutsu and rinnegan.
> And Hamura had byakugan.
> 
> Those that mean Rinnegan = Byakugan
> ...



He may have had a ridiculously strong body.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

Gunners said:


> He may have had a ridiculously strong body.



Like 8 gates or senjutsu to ?


----------



## Killacale85 (Jun 23, 2014)

He might've been able to use 8 gates w/o dieing...add a byakugan and sage mode to that and I'd call tat pretty damn haxxx. I think they both knew uzumaki sealing jutsus also


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2014)

The 8 gate had to come from somewhere why not hamura


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

Killacale85 said:


> He might've been able to use 8 gates w/o dieing...add a byakugan and sage mode to that and I'd call tat pretty damn haxxx. I think they both knew uzumaki sealing jutsus also



Sage mode is a hagaromo thing... Hagaromo had red haird. But yeah maybe both knew seals.



Gabe said:


> The 8 gate had to come from somewhere why not hamura



Yeah its pretty weird on how Dai find out this powerful technique out of thin air.
Maybe a scroll had some secrets.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Okay but Jyuuken is a tajutsu.
> 
> Jyuuken works by firing chakra out of your body as you do tajutsu stuff.
> 
> ...





ironblade_x1 said:


> There aren't any "advanced" Jyuuken anythings. She's already used her Byakugan to disable Sasuke's hawk and disrupt Sasuke's chakra.
> 
> Jyuuken is a name for the Hyuuga style of combat. There isn't really any way to extend that any further than what we've already seen. It's like saying there's an advanced way to kick someone. I mean yeah, there are different ways to do it, and the strength of the kick can vary, but it's a kick.



Meh, by advanced I just mean really powerful due to increased chakra.  Kishi May or may not decide to do it, I'm just saying that it would be a cool to see this really powerful byakugan users using really powerful version of jutsu that we have seen weaker byakugan users use.  Of course they would be able to use all kinds of powerful jutsu, I'm just. Saying it would be neat.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jun 23, 2014)

Re Hamura, my guess is that he shared a lot of abilities with Hagoromo. It wouldn't be conspicuous since they are brothers after all. He'd definitely have senjutsu and the other half of the seal so that's already a big thing.

I'm imagining them having a Hashirama-Tobirama like relationship. One's a powerhouse while the other's the wily support.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until the Rinnegan retakes the manga. Bitches won't doubt its power again.



The Rinnegan wont take the manga again, Naruto just prove that he does not need it to be strong, Sasuke has been saved by Naruto now twice, i reckon it would be BM to retake this manga or some cool jutsus or doujutsu from Hamura


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2014)

fusion is coming

you just know it 

maybe thats how hamura was "gone"

maybe he is not gone, and the one they met is hagomoro with part of hamura , would explain why he could pass the moon to Sasuke and the parallel in general


----------



## NW (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> fusion is coming
> 
> you just know it
> 
> ...


Hagoromo represents both Yin AND Yang. That has been stressed repeatedly throughout the manga.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> Madara's Rinnegan, maybe. It was too gimmicky to begin with. Human and Naraka paths aren't combat oriented. Animal (summon) and Asura (armor) are really complex; summons tend to demand a lot of spotlight and Asura's armor is ill-defined and how would it compare to Susano'o and BM at this point, really?
> 
> The really only useful paths are Deva and Preta. To be fair, those are way haxxx compared to Animal and Asura. Rinbo's nullified against Sage Mode and another Rinnegan, mostly.
> 
> We still don't know the full abilities of Sauce's Rinnegan but his Hiraishin like move is also pretty haxxx.



not  what i meant.  nagato as an ET had a lot of hype  behind him. 

the fight with itachi sas not fight, trolling,  or even  wanking. 

the way kishi put it made it more like  a massacre. 

kaguya and sasuke are getting the same hype but with  little  to no result. 

ST jutsu sasuke has is cool but not rennigan worthy and kaguya isnt really thst impressive.  her attack against naruto seemed to work because she had  a lot of chakra and not because she has the rennigan. 

and sasukes susano'o didnt get the same treatment as madaras. i am not looking  forward to sasuke vs naruto because  the former is just ame as fuck


----------



## Mariko (Jun 24, 2014)

Fanfic/pred/theory: The self-fulfilling prophecy scenario

_I first just rised this hypothesis...:_

"What if Hamura actually never had any ocular power but a permanent and "perfect" sage-mode body (something like Juugo/Kimimaro but way powerful)? 

This way, while Hagoromo's the one who transmitted ninshuu, Hamura could be the one who transmitted the sage art to the great sage beasts?"

_...which led me to this "theory/fanfic":_

"Thereby, it could explain the 3rd bro appearance and personality: if Hagoromo symbolizes the spirit (the yin) and Hamura the body (the yang), *the third could be the one too many who, having broken the balance, has been deprived of both body and spirit, making him a being of pure will.* 

Thus, having no spirit, which means no true personality, he just inherited his mother's wishes the moment he borned, and lived as a blind automaton programmed to accomplish a single task: revive his mother in order to allow her to restore the balance she broke when she gave birth by bringing back her power. 

Indeed, Kaguya could have wanted to use MT against the humans after his two sons taught them how to use chakra and ninshuu, thinking it could only lead humanity to his destruction, and the destruction of others living being on earth (in this scenario Kaguya is a f*cking ecocentric ecologist who prefers plants and butterflies to humans), but Hagoromo and Hamura, convinced that humans could find a way to live in harmony with nature thanks to ninshuu, decided to stop her by sealing her. Thus, just before their fight, Kaguya gave birth to a "singularity" that broke the balance and whose only goal was to fix what Kaguya thought to be an insanity: for her, weak-minded humans having such a power in their hands could only bring chaos, so her last child had for mission to prevent it.

*And this would be the irony -and the most interesting part- of the situation: finally, the last bro who had to restore the balance to prevent humanity to do shit with Kaguya's power would actually be the one who drove them into the circle of hatred by ploting his mother come back. This way, Kaguya's prophecy about human's incapacity to live in harmony with each others and with nature would have been a self-fulfilling prophecy.*

Such a tragic scenario, in which Kaguya's not that bad but just dumb, would easily allow Nardo to Tnj Kaguya..."


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 24, 2014)

--Orochimaru's consciousness, now in Spiral Zetsu, discovers that Spiral Zetsu was Kaguya's only lover. He also discovers Spiral Zetsu's original identity: Uzumaki Rasenmaru, the first and most powerful Uzumaki ever.

--Orochimaru learns from Spiral Zetsu's buried memories that he and Kaguya truly loved each other.

--Orochimaru reveals the truth to Spiral Zetsu, who, upon regaining his memories, decides to meet Kaguya.

--Spiral Zetsu, now Rasenmaru, meets Kaguya. Kaguya forgets about Naruto, Sasuke, Black Zetsu, and her new White Zetsu army, and teleports to a different planet with Rasenmaru (but before the portal closes she vomits a body, which turns out to be Madara). They make love.

--Madara: "Huh?"

--Kaguya gets pregnant.

After a nine-month time skip...

--Kaguya gives birth to a baby boy, who has inherited all his parents' powers. She names him "Kawaii".

--Kaguya wonders why her baby has indelible purple eyeliners and white skin. But, no matter, no matter. She just a happy mother now. 

--Rasenmaru comments that the baby looks like someone he knew, but no matter, no matter. He's just a happy father now.

--After putting Kawaii to sleep, Kaguya hops out of the room to make love with Rasenmaru once again. 

--The baby starts to chuckle, licking his lips with his long tongue. "Kukuku. Now I just have to grow up!"

The end. 

Orochimaru planned everything. Orochimaru for FV.

(The first part of this post is a rather serious prediction. No, perhaps not a prediction but a wish.)


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2014)

The chapter will probably focus on the Hokage setting. At the moment Sasuke and Naruto's situation is... static I suppose. Even though they're against Kaguya, I'm not seeing how the plot will progress as the atmosphere is dead.

They will probably develop a plan that makes use of the tools left behind by Rikudou. Ultimately it will set the foundation for how Naruto and Sasuke will apply their joint seal.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2014)

Tobirama finds rs tools and tries to teleport to where naruto and sasuke are


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

I think there's going to be more focus on the Hokages and Kakashi/Obito/Sakura this chapter


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 24, 2014)

Minato's Plan.

He uses the black balls absorbed by his cape and teleports to where Naruto and Sauce is. He explains how Kaguya's space dimension jutsu works, and suggested a way on how to seal her.

Shifts with Kakashi, Sakura and Naruto clone to determine what is the place.

Hokage's went blank and decided to have a meeting and a plan.

Someone falls from the tree and it was Hinata or Oro

 Chapter ends with Kaguya crying no jutsu and Shouting to Nardo and Sauce.

COME TO MAMA.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2014)

That Jutsu?


New Rasengan.


----------



## NW (Jun 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> That Jutsu?
> 
> 
> New Rasengan.


Funny cuz it's true.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh I get it now.

Chidori+rasengan fusion.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2014)

What bothers me about Naruto's technique is that artistically they leave much to be desired. In verse they're effective, but as a reader it wouldn't have hurt to see a bit more creativity. 

Same applies to Sasuke; the last technique of his, to impress, was Kirin. The rest have been pretty generic and straightforward. 

As for Minato. I'm struggling to think what this guy will do and why Kishimoto had his arms severed. I'm guessing Naruto will end up healing him as technique wise he doesn't have much to contribute. Out of the Hokage he is the most useless now. Maybe he will fuse with Naruto, transferring his knowledge.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

A chapter with just action and no mindfucking.

I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not okay with it. Series need down times so that you can see the characters being characters. Seeing the characters chill over a beer wouldn't be a bad thing; I can remember enjoying that film tie in chapter where the characters acted as friends. 

As things stand, you know the character will attempt something, the villain will block it, the villain will gain the advantage and so forth, the arc is essentially Izanami. This chapter Naruto and Sasuke will charge at Kaguya, and get pimpslapped back, only for the Hokage to offer assistance ( like what happened when Minato teleported them away from Obito, and what happened when Naruto and Minato got pimp slapped by Obito, and what happened when Sasuke and Naruto got handled by Madara).


----------



## TRN (Jun 24, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I'm not okay with it. Series need down times so that you can see the characters being characters. Seeing the characters chill over a beer wouldn't be a bad thing; I can remember enjoying that film tie in chapter where the characters acted as friends.
> 
> As things stand, you know the character will attempt something, the villain will block it, the villain will gain the advantage and so forth, the arc is essentially Izanami. This chapter Naruto and Sasuke will charge at Kaguya, and get pimpslapped back, only for the Hokage to offer assistance ( like what happened when Minato teleported them away from Obito, and what happened when Naruto and Minato got pimp slapped by Obito, and what happened when Sasuke and Naruto got handled by Madara).



No, this shitty as fight need to end ASAP  Fuck the Hokage assistance


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> No, this shitty as fight need to end ASAP  Fuck the Hokage assistance



What's wrong with it?


----------



## TRN (Jun 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What's wrong with it?






TNJ could be on the way


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

No one is safe, TRN... 

NO ONE. 

Sasuke boasts an exceptional resistance to it, though. No character has remained unscathed for so long.

Maybe someone could extract his DNA, enhance it to obtain 100% immunity, synthetize it and mix that into a liquid medicine.

Then it could be shared with the whole shinobi world.


----------



## TRN (Jun 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> No one is safe, TRN...
> 
> NO ONE.
> 
> ...



What I'm hoping for is Sasuke and Naruto to TNJ Kaguya and save her but get to fight the Dark Zestu Beast/ Wick Holy tree and kill it.  

Somebody has to die for this


----------



## Hasan (Jun 24, 2014)

The Ōtsutsuki brothers' fūinjutsu turns out to be the same one Totsuka no Tsurugi is imbued with.


----------



## Plague (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaguya in a nutshell:

*Spoiler*: __ 








No but seriously; I predict Hamura talking to Hinata and giving her a power up to aid Naruto and Sasuke. 

lol Wishful thinking! XDDDD ftw!

My more realistic prediction is that Hamura will give Naruto and Sasuke some sort of power up and they will finally be on Hagoromo's and his level. 

Then they'll start the sealing jutsu while the Edo Kages start freeing some of the Infinite Tsukuyomi'd people.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

Fighting Kaguya is like fighting Juubi. The woman seems dormant in the head.

#bringbackMadz


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2014)

Heh, I like that thought. It'd be a way for one of the Rookies to finally have some relevance here and I am a Hinata fan...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

Plague said:


> Kaguya in a nutshell:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fixed.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2014)

Plague said:


> Kaguya in a nutshell:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lmfao that's funny,  Kaguya lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> That Jutsu?
> 
> 
> New Rasengan.



As long as it has some cool property I don't see the problem.

We have a sealing rasengan, a rasenshuriken that can burn and cut at microscopic level and its remote since Naruto says "Burst"
And the nuke power that can destroy meteor's.

I'm expecting alot of cool property's like S/T Rasengan , Invisible clones , Blinding Rasengan, Freezing Rasengan


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> As long as it has some cool property I don't see the problem.
> 
> We have a sealing rasengan, a rasenshuriken that can burn and cut at microscopic level and its remote since Naruto says "Burst"
> And the nuke power that can destroy meteor's.
> ...


shut up, your giving kishi ideas 

it's a matter of taste, i know, but i just cant stand the verients of rasengan, susano'o, ameterasu and shadow clones........... the fucking suck


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 24, 2014)

So guys...who else is BZ going to troll soon? I predict his own mother, the kid's had enough.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> So guys...who else is BZ going to troll soon? I predict his own mother, the kid's had enough.


if he does troll kaguya, BZ will have my respect because he is still someone's bitch.

first tobi, then madara, and now kaguya.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> So guys...who else is BZ going to troll soon? I predict his own mother, the kid's had enough.



Nah his a tool for his mother.
Kaguya will troll with her crazy power.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> As long as it has some cool property I don't see the problem.
> 
> We have a sealing rasengan, a rasenshuriken that can burn and cut at microscopic level and its remote since Naruto says "Burst"
> And the nuke power that can destroy meteor's.
> ...



S/T Rasengan?


Seriously? 


You have to draw the line somewhere, come on.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2014)

Space time rasengan why not bring it on


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> _"Naruto and Sasuke's united front! A blazing development!"_


Thank you :33


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> S/T Rasengan?
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> ...



I think Minato can do that...he has the S/T barrier which warped away Kyuubi's Bijuudama. If he tags someone and then warps his Rasengan to that spot, it's done. Not exactly out of this world.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> shut up, your giving kishi ideas
> 
> it's a matter of taste, i know, but i just cant stand the verients of rasengan, susano'o, ameterasu and shadow clones........... the fucking suck



Well for Naruto the new stuff is flying and creation/regeneration powers. Maybe soon black portal.
But the rest is going to be the same old + a cool blood limit propriety. Its nice for me....



Klue said:


> S/T Rasengan?
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> ...


You better fucking belive it ! 
Even more if he gets the black portal that kaguya used.



Gabe said:


> Space time rasengan why not bring it on


Yep.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

*Source:* took that off the table

682 - 陰と陽の要素シール
かぐやは、衝撃波が作成されます。�� �スケはホバーボードから滑る。
かぐやはナルトを攻撃する。ナルト�� �かぐやのチャクラを見て、避けてく� ��さい。
サスケ攻撃。かぐやはブレイズリリ�� �ススサノオの矢印をキャッチします� ��
ナルトは6酸と溶岩ラセンの手裏剣尾� ��爆弾をスローします。
サスケはかぐやに浮かぶキャスト幻�� �。かぐやは黒炎によって打撃を受け� ��。
ナルトとサスケの場所の太陽とかぐ�� �に月のマーク。シール広がった。

Translation:

Seal elements of yin and yang - 682
The Kaguya, shock wave is created. Sasuke slip from hover board.
To attack Naruto and Kaguya. Look at the chakra of furniture, please avoid Naruto.
Sasuke attack. Catch the arrow Blaze release Susanoo and Kaguya.
Naruto will throw a dart tail beast bomb of lava spiral and 6 acid.
Sasuke cast illusion floating on the furniture. Get hit by the black flames and Kaguya.
Mark of the month to the furniture and the sun and the location of Naruto and Sasuke. I spread seal.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaguya defeated by Sexy-Rasengan no Jutsu?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> I like the flash rasengan idea. It would be useful against dōjutsu users, somewhat like Kabuto's hakugeki no jutsu.



Yeah would be pretty cool.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

LMFAOROFL.

Yeah, I got caught...
Shit happens. Literally.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 24, 2014)

Something tells me they'll defeat Kaguya in the most boring way

I'm not even excited about her anymore, she's boring now


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

I rather watch them fight Juubi than this bitch.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 24, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke are fighting the "final villain" together for the third time now..with very similar, generic powers. 

- Juubi Obito

- Juubi Madara

- Kaguya

Not sure why I'm even reading anymore, to be honest. We've already seen this exact scenario played out two times prior. That's my prediction - The same formula repeated one final (if we're lucky) time.


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Kaguya defeated by Sexy-Rasengan no Jutsu?



naruto throws an oppai at kaguya?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto throws an oppai at kaguya?



Sakura's no good here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> #bringbackMadz



That's a sentiment I definitely can cosign.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

Madara sucks Queen Kaguya forever

Pretty and made Madara fanboys cry, my favorite character pek


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

Only two things will make the chao sexy for me:
1. Obito joins in with both eyes
2. Bijuu-Susanoo combo combat


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara sucks Queen Kaguya forever
> 
> Pretty and made Madara fanboys cry, my favorite character pek



You're all too familiar with that feeling, right? 

One can only imagine for how long peeps had been hurting over Mads for his fall to mean so much.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Something tells me they'll defeat Kaguya in the most boring way
> 
> I'm not even excited about her anymore, she's boring *now*



now? NOW? She's boring even before appearing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

We don't even know her background or her personality or why she wants a zetsu army or her powers.
How can people say she is boring when we don't know shit yet 

People either love her because she trolled madara or they hate her for ending madara.
That is childish and lame.... give it 4-5 chapters to graps this shit.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> We don't even know her background or her personality or why she wants a zetsu army or her powers.
> *How can people say she is boring *when we don't know shit yet
> 
> People either love her because she trolled madara or they hate her for ending madara.
> That is childish and lame.... give it 4-5 chapters to graps this shit.



Becaue she is and also because I can.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

Alright. Kishi shouldn't have killed the momentum from the Madara fight. The fight between Naruto & Sasuke vs Madara reached to continental levels of destruction. Kishi better take the fight directly back to that level this chapter and keep going upward FROM THAT POINT.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 24, 2014)

I wouldn't call Kaguya boring but she's been (physically) around for, what, three chapters now and hasn't given me any reason to believe otherwise.

Haven't even gotten to see her gams yet.  She's basically a three-eyed blanket.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Becaue she is and also because I can.



Warning the IQ levels are dropping to fast....Danger of becoming simpleton.



Jak N Blak said:


> Alright. Kishi shouldn't have killed the momentum from the Madara fight. The fight between Naruto & Sasuke vs Madara reached to continental levels of destruction. Kishi better take the fight directly back to that level this chapter and keep going upward FROM THAT POINT.



I feel the same... Kishi barely explain how she got there now the focus will change to battle and more info. 



ItNeverRains said:


> I wouldn't call Kaguya boring but she's been (physically) around for, what, three chapters now and hasn't given me any reason to believe otherwise.
> 
> Haven't even gotten to see her gams yet.  She's basically a three-eyed blanket.



Up until this point she is a ghost. We only got info on BZ and his shit.
Kaguya will be next.

Then we can all start bashing her but with a reason


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Up until this point she is a ghost. We only got info on BZ and his shit.
> Kaguya will be next.
> 
> Then we can all stat bashing her but with a reason



I know we can't exactly judge her on personality and ability yet, but...

All I'm saying is final villains need to at least _look_ cool, and until we get a little skin she's basically an inverted sock.  Not asking for t&a, just for her to change out of that long-sleeved burlap sack.  If this is all we get I will remain thoroughly unamused


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 24, 2014)

I predict Hamura has the third eye


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 24, 2014)

"So they called her the Rabbit Goddess because of those horn/ear thingies, right?"

"No."

"Then why?"

"Because she left little round turds all over the place."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I know we can't exactly judge her on personality and ability yet, but...
> 
> All I'm saying is final villains need to at least _look_ cool, and until we get a little skin she's basically an inverted sock.  Not asking for t&a, just for her to change out of that long-sleeved burlap sack.  If this is all we get I will remain thoroughly unamused



Meh. I want her to kill kakashi and Sakura for shock value.
And yeah I want her to do crazy things with her powers.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Meh. I want her to kill kakashi and Sakura for shock value.
> And yeah I want her to do crazy things with her powers.



The whole "teleporting to a different dimension" thing would have been a lot cooler if it wasn't such a boring, generic "lava world".

Congratulations Kishi, you just recreated my least favorite level from Star Fox 64.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Something tells me they'll defeat Kaguya in the most boring way
> 
> I'm not even excited about her anymore, she's boring now



Leave it up to Kishi to make the most powerful villain boring and shallowly uninteresting.

No back story can save her.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Honestly, Kaguya's 100x worse than Madara as a villain. Every chapter with her so far has been boring as fuck.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been hyped for every chapter since 678


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm predicting a boring chapter.

I won't mind surprise buttsex though, good or bad


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

That jutsu. Can't wait


----------



## Harbour (Jun 24, 2014)

Predict that jutsu failing.
Then Minato Allmighty appears and uses true that long ass named jutsu to create an opening.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 24, 2014)

When will this ridiculous war come to an end? Really, the same fight, different opponent. Repetitive and boring


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> That jutsu. Can't wait



For it to fail? 

Sasuke and Naruto won't get shit done this early in the fight


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Honestly, Kaguya's 100x worse than Madara as a villain. Every chapter with her so far has been boring as fuck.


we know her too little to care


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> For it to fail?
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto won't get shit done this early in the fight



I already predicted that it will fail you even quoted me for being obivous.

How did you manage to forget ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I already predicted that it will fail you even quoted me for being obivous.
> 
> How did you manage to forget ?



Your posts are forgettable. ck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Your posts are forgettable. ck



Oioi yare yare. Baka !


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm predicting a boring chapter.
> 
> I won't mind surprise buttsex though, good or bad



Agreed.

Butt-smex is never a bad thing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2014)

Here we go again. 

- Naruto and Sasuke think of a plan to successfully attack Kaguya
- Naruto and Sasuke both enter their Mech modes and execute their plan, more than likely it'll look similar to an old plan of theirs but far more advanced. Expect to see the Bell Test or Water Prison plan x1000 here so we can get comparison panels
- They hit their sealing jutsu on Kaguya which, again, will involve some black chakra ball which will be a throwback to the VOTE and Kage Summit
- Chapter ends with it hitting Kaguya or it ends with it failing on Kaguya

Anyone expecting her to go down this early really needs to reread this entire series. That's obviously not going to happen lol.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

Will Naruto chapter 571 ever be surpassed???????


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaguya is defeated but we learn there is another villain behind her controlling her. An intergalactic space alien. Who kidnapped her and destroyed her planet because of a legend about her species becoming super being that could beat the space alien.



Jak N Blak said:


> Will Naruto chapter 571 ever be surpassed???????



Nope it won't


----------



## NW (Jun 24, 2014)

Manga's getting so boring with Scumbag Zetsu, Bitchguya, Assuke, and Narutoast.

Obito, wake up! 

And Madara too, I guess.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, Obito wake up please.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Honestly, Kaguya's 100x worse than Madara as a villain. Every chapter with her so far has been boring as fuck.



There's only been two......


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Will Naruto chapter 571 ever be surpassed???????



I think you meant 560.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2014)

i somehow suspect that this time Rikudou's seal will actually fail


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think you meant 560.



But that chapter sucked

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 24, 2014)

I admit my real problem is I've really come to despise the main characters in this manga so any chapter that doesn't have some focus on the secondary characters bores me to death. 

So this Kaguya shit really irks me 'cause all the cool secondary characters are out of commission.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

Nic said:


> There's only been two......



Three.

Adding depth takes time, but this much usually is enough for most villains in the series to establish their personality.

As for the connection with the series and the protagonist, that is a debate that will never end.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2014)

here for the fuckery tbh

end me, Kags!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think you meant 560.



Another Good chapter that was also made into a great anime episode.


Wonder how long till we find out why kaguya wants and army or if it was a trow away line by kishi


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Will Naruto chapter 571 ever be surpassed???????



probably not. That chapter was insane.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i somehow *know* that this time Rikudou's seal will actually fail



FTFY  

too many hints that it won't work with Sasuke's pierced arm to using "THAT jutsu" hype for an "unexpected twist" of it not happening, along with some people saying the only way to conquer Kaguya is 
*Spoiler*: _you guessed it_ 



 Talk no Jutsu


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Naruto 582 > 599 > all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> FTFY
> 
> too many hints that it won't work with Sasuke's pierced arm to using "THAT jutsu" hype for an "unexpected twist" of it not happening, along with some people saying the only way to conquer Kaguya is
> *Spoiler*: _you guessed it_
> ...


now that kishi is victimizing kaguya, there is no way it will work


----------



## Trojan (Jun 24, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Naruto 582 > *599* > all.



 

*********

I hope the Hokages will go to Naruto's side. Yeah, probably won't happen, but
I can only hope. 

*******
Jeαnne

lol @your sig


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2014)

The jutsu won't be at full power considering Naruto and Sasuke need the other "half" to defeat Kaguya. Once they get Hamura's powers, they'll be able to use the sealing jutsu at full capacity. It'll end up being the same one Hagoromo and Hamura used to defeat Kaguya before putting her in her place. 

But yeah it's failing unfortunately. It's strong enough to defeat the Madara from a few chapters ago but not Kaguya right now which is the problem.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2014)

Kagz may have a connection to the main dudes in her eyes...
But in their eyes, she's just some crazy bitch that needs to die.

Her motivations for making people into Zetsus...can never make sense. Zetsus more useful than shinobis? In which fucking world? Lmao.



Weapon said:


> Naruto 582 > 599 > all.



Rofl. Those chaps did cause a stir indeed.


----------



## Evil (Jun 24, 2014)

It's so quiet in here.


----------



## NW (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.



We're just waiting for you to stir things up.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.



We're listening.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 24, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.


huhuhu


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

Last week's chapter was a bombshell and you didn't post hints, i'm not trusting you


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.



Evil! It's going to be good!


----------



## Plague (Jun 24, 2014)

The transition from Maddy to Kaggy would have been better if Naruto and Sasuke had defeated Madara first, and then he transformed. (Kind of like Sigma, from Megaman X, or the plot-twists bosses from Final Fantasy games XD)


----------



## vered (Jun 24, 2014)

If Evil is here, it means the chapter is good.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Last week must of been Etmopterus perryi compared to this week's Carcharodon megalodon. 

Kisame is back boys.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2014)

vered said:


> If Evil is here, it means the chapter is good.



So was last week's and Evil wasn't here


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Told you that it's going to be a good chapter


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Madara and Obito are back.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 25, 2014)

If Evil was talking then it would mean its good. Kaguya sucks!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> If Evil was talking then it would mean its good. Kaguya sucks!



Evil must not have posted last week since he/she's an Uchiha fan and they were made out to be pawns


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Madara returns. (I hope)


----------



## Lovely (Jun 25, 2014)

Isn't it way too soon for Madara to return. That's if he will in the first place.


----------



## NW (Jun 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Madara and Obito are back.


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2014)

Still waiting for the 9B MegaZord, Kishi


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

It's probably going to be fairly action packed until towards the end where we break into more story-telling and maybe something significant gets shown. That was my original prediction and hype jokes aside I think that's whats going to happen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Evil must not have posted last week since he/she's an Uchiha fan and they were made out to be pawns



Actually remember, Evil was the one who spilled the beans when Madara's character was massively trolled by Black Zetsu and the forum went crazy that week. 

I'm assuming this week it'll relate to Kaguya's potential "army" or something that will cause people to say the serious has "jumped the shark". If that's the case, I welcome it with open arms because it's about to get far more hilarious. 

Great incoming week lol.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Obito wakes up and we see what the Edo Kages are doing


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Actually remember, Evil was the one who spilled the beans when Madara's character was massively trolled by Black Zetsu and the forum went crazy that week.
> 
> I'm assuming this week it'll relate to Kaguya's potential "army" or something that will cause people to say the serious has "jumped the shark". If that's the case, I welcome it with open arms because it's about to get far more hilarious.
> 
> Great incoming week lol.



Oh yeah my bad Evil


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.



Suddenly I'm very interested in this chapter.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Madara returns. (I hope)



Madara ain't coming back,  atleast not now.


----------



## navy (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil, do Naruto and Sasuke fuse together?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mads better be coming back.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Obito wakes up and we see what the Edo Kages are doing



This maybe, which shows something big with Spiral Zetsu and Orochimaru


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

navy said:


> Evil, do Naruto and Sasuke fuse together?



   Please not this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> It's so quiet in here.



something to do with someone in but fully affected by Infinite Tsukiyomi maybe .

or someone whose ideal reality is quiet


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

I predict that Orchimaru has something up his sleeve or Kaguya's origins are revealed.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

I get error loading with the you tube link


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/YOUTUBE]



You lost me there.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/YOUTUBE]



Naruto freezes the lava??


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/YOUTUBE]



>_> Someone using  Demonic Ice Mirrors


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

ice????
Naruto or Sasuke?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

The fuck?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya shifted them to ice land?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 25, 2014)

... Hyoton?


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Ice? Frozen? Kaguya is sealed?


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2014)

Haku is final villan.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah got it! Naruto and Sasuke get a one hit wonder!


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Either someone used Ice as a new element, most likely Naruto, or Kaguya took them to an ice plain.


----------



## navy (Jun 25, 2014)

I really dont feel like watching that video.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya freezes the ground or she changes the location of the fight


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh shit, I havent been here in a while but I show up and instantly I get an Evil teaser post. 

So, it has something to with Ice?

I predict Naruto uses a new ice KG


----------



## Azula (Jun 25, 2014)

Hiruzen can combine wind and water to do ice release


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/YOUTUBE]



Not even gonna try


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

I looked up "it's so quiet in here" and found yaoi, so that wasn't a good idea. Someone wakes up from Infinite Tsukiyomi and uses ice release I guess. Or maybe it's Hamura idk..


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto uses an ultimate rap bee thought him


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya was frozen by Hamura and Hagoromo.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2014)

Only had one Ice user in this manga


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Either someone used Ice as a new element, most likely Naruto, or Kaguya took them to an ice plain.





Haruka Katana said:


> Kaguya shifted them to ice land?




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/YOUTUBE]










....yes


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Perhaps Kaguya gets sealed this chapter?
Perhaps it's the sealing jutsu effect?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya rubs ice cubes on her nips and they become weapons


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2014)

someone gets frozen!?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking right so far I think, going to stick with Hamura and Hagoromo fucking her up in the past with some sick frozen sealing technique.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Land of ice interesting


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

> ....yes



First a lava land then a ice land

OMG Kaguya's dimension is Punk Hazard


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

So they are in an ice world.interesting,
something else happens in this chapter?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Somebody comes out the closet.

I think the ice was the technique she was sealed in..not going to count on her changing the field.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

no sealing yet, Just Tnj with Zetsu again, or Minato arrives in the place beating Tobirama again


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 25, 2014)

Interesting thing is, that Kishimoto watched that movie and loved it. He said that everyone in his house was singing "let it go" lol


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/YOUTUBE]



Kaguya...is pretending to be something she isn't?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

Does this mean we don't find out what that bizarrely-placed volcano castle is or does she just change the terrain into ice?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Orochimaru used a frozen clone substitution like Sub-Zero which was the one that was sealed by IT and the king is back this chapter.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm loving it!


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Ice land? How fascinating.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Perhaps Kaguya gets sealed this chapter?
> Perhaps it's the sealing jutsu effect?


im wondering if they actually "freeze" her, like stop her in time

time freezing


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

You guys, Evil hasnt clarified it. The 'Frozen' chick uses ice element to create an ice land...it could be either still. 

Though, I suppose a switch to an icy terrain is more likely.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Fuck an ice setting. Let's all hope for Orochimaru Sub-Zero inspired Ice Feature.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gl2QnHNpkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Land of lava, land of ice, what's next I wonder


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto uses Ice Release. Its obvious.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Let it go!  Let it go!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gl2QnHNpkA[/YOUTUBE]



This has to do with Sakura doesn't it? 

Or Kaguya just wants Naruto and Sasuke to love her?


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

why would kaguya take them to ice land? It makes no sense. The magma puts them at a disadvantage, the ice not so much. I'm going with naruto freezing the place to ice plane.


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 25, 2014)

i got it guys!!! 

kaguya was sealed in ice or at least she was frozen and was very quiet like in the moon or something new like home?!!


Edit: she was alone and needed love or some shit like that, as if she was betrayed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke bonding 

Or maybe it's bout Kaguya.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Backstreet boys? Who is proficient at american pop-culture?


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gl2QnHNpkA[/YOUTUBE]



Kaguya is still crying, I take it? Or Sakura continues to fret about Sasuke?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 25, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> Ice release.


I know what it is.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Sakura lets go


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQMlWwIXg3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gl2QnHNpkA[/YOUTUBE]



Omg Kaguya's husband is from frozen planet!


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm getting nothing from these hints. No thoughts come to mind.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya blasts Naruto and Sasuke back to the 90s


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya wants to be worshipped like a god or something.

One of those mythological myths alludes to her in a love story or something or maybe that's it.

*@Evil*

Evil can you confirm as to whether or not it's pairing related.
you have me very scared.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gl2QnHNpkA[/YOUTUBE]



I have no idea what it could mean within this chapter.Something with Kaguya?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

We came here to listen to songs. Right. 

Wtf are we doing 

Naruto and Sasuke quits being ninjas and become boy bands.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya offers to spare Naruto and Sasuke if they become her love slaves


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQMlWwIXg3M[/YOUTUBE]



i got it guys!!! 

kaguya was sealed in ice or at least she was frozen and was very quiet like in the moon or something new like home?!!


she was alone and needed love or some shit like that, as if she was betrayed, and was waiting something to be choseen


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

boy bands, 4 people,
the hokages come to the scene?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQMlWwIXg3M[/YOUTUBE]



This is definitely Kaguya's love story.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil posting sequence of random videos. Look at names of video. There is hint most likely.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh god those last two songs, don't tell me it has to do with Sasuke and Sakura. I hope it has to do with Hamura, Hagoromo and Kaguya though.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 25, 2014)

So evil still does the riddles huh? I didnt see the first one but the second must be about Kaguya still loving her sons despite sealing her. That was already implied when she initially cried upon seeing them before tho.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

i cant stop laughing


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

kages arrive to the battlefield


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about this chapter now


----------



## Ababu (Jun 25, 2014)

Something on which most agree is that sun is supposed to be hot.. and moon is supposed to be cool (not speaking scientifically of course), and kaguya's body is the moon  so maybe.. something to do with this.. and with the videos popping up.. kaguya will finally speak more that a few syllables


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

the its gonna be me might be Sasuke being an asshole like aways


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto form a two man J-pop group?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm either going to love this chapter, or spend all night dancing to 90s boy bands. These are the only two options


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

*Evil *your running out of time. You should hurry with your hints because chapter is coming in 1.5 hours.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil bringing out the jamz lmao.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I have a bad feeling about this chapter now


i know... boy bands are a bad sign


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

"Its very quiet in here"

Might be a flashback to the moon. And I think the ice has something to do with sealing here. And the obsession with love or whatever must be related to her overly motherish personality...

I'm scared shitless to read this chapter. 
Evil can we do the yes or no questions thing now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E[/YOUTUBE]



Yep it's about Sakura all right

Or maybe Kaguya finds Naruto and Sasuke beautiful


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Boy bands the reason I hated the late 90's as a kid


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

So kaguya's beauty is frozen in time and she wants to be loved


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E[/YOUTUBE]



YEP WE HAVE A FB STORY OF LOVE FOR THE GODESS


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E[/YOUTUBE]



so it's not the kages?5 people, perhaps it's something to do with love?Kaguya and her sons?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2014)

Post some 50 cent next.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

kaguya formed a boy band of zetsus

maybe she took control of the hokages+obito because zetsu cells


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

One direction


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ug88HO2mg44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't be the only one jamming to these songs right now.

Also, its obvious that the jutsu they are using to even the playing field is ice oriented. It requires teamwork .......blah blaah blah. But lastly, there is a flashback (hence the 90s songs) and we see a disagreement between the brothers (its going to be me)


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

So it's going to be one of my predictions where we get a flashback of Kaguya-hime loving her children and them being the only thing that kept her sane and they turned on her and backstabbed her 

OR

Sakura chapter. 

Oh god.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQMlWwIXg3M[/YOUTUBE]



So kaguya doesn't like what her sons did with chakra ie jutsu and believed that it all should be taken back. I'm assuming Naruto goes on about the good it has given them blah blah blah naruto typical talk.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i know... boy bands are a bad sign



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvObIj7MKXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Post some 50 cent next.



In Da Club.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> So it's going to be one of my predictions where we get a flashback of Kaguya-hime loving her children and them being the only thing that kept her sane and they turned on her and backstabbed her
> 
> OR
> *
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E[/YOUTUBE]



Kaguya was insecure which led to her human husband cheating on her which led to her going crazy.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Please. DOnt tease Sakura anymore kishi. I can't stand to flame her character anymore. She would be the one to get ice release lol


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 25, 2014)

"It's very quite in here." - Evil

"In space, no one can hear you scream." - _Alien_

Something about Kaguya's alien race?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvObIj7MKXY[/YOUTUBE]



Now i have a bad feeling about this chapter.
is it about sakura?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not watching anymore bb videos, you guys are on your own.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

I get it.  It's like, a metaphor.

Kaguya was once loved.  And then was dumped.  And her heart froze.  It needs to thaw again.  It needs love.

Naruto and Sasuke must court the maiden.

New arc: the Bachelorette- Naruto edition


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Now i have a bad feeling about this chapter.
> is it about sakura?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAH

boy bands

she actually means fangirls! 

Sakura will fangirl about somebody


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Can we at least know if it's about Sakura or not?

edit: whew


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto freezes the lava
It reminds Kaguya of being imprisoned/frozen in the moon
Sakura confesses her love to Naruto/Sasuke again


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Paring chapter and fan girls go nuts


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes!

It might actually be action packed and then we get a flashback of Kaguya and her kids. Oh god please be true.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]



ok , good.
So about kaguya and her sons and her love for them?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah, I think I get it. It has something to do with sound? Evil's first post was about how quiet it was in here and every post since has been something to fill that void?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said no but it's not really a no. But a NOOOOO.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

^true i can't tell.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's about Sakura I will personally kill Kishi myself.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

best case scenario

we will get a narusasu moment


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNe74p7VLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait wait wait I got it

Kaguya breaks into a gut-wrenching rendition of "Total Eclipse of the Heart".


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

*Evil*

Will we be 1 or 2 after this chapter:

1.



2.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNe74p7VLA[/YOUTUBE]



this actually reminded me of one of the first naruto shippuden openings
when they were in school
that song always depressed me for some reason


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Flashback of Kaguya's love life or something


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNe74p7VLA[/YOUTUBE]



I can't believe you had me watch this,


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNe74p7VLA[/YOUTUBE]



either 4 hokages or Kaguya and her sons?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNe74p7VLA[/YOUTUBE]



Gimme Gimme Chocolate? Wat?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Gimme Gimme Chocolate? Wat?



Kaguya: gimme gimme chakra


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHvKeVncWMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Song is called Give me chocolate

and starts off with some subtitle "Madonna of the Academy"


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

its definitely some fangirl shit

high school moment


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2014)

My brain is too small to break this shit down.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

It's a paring chapter


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Um wtf is that?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

So Team Taka comes in and saves everyone and Suigetsu gets Hyouton Release. Im cool with that


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

OHHH

It's about Hinata she breaks out of IT?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

LOVE? NARUHINA?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

SOmething we're missing about the boy bands

my guess is that the kages come together and do something



Gilgamesh said:


> OHHH
> 
> It's about Hinata she breaks out of IT?



This is actually what It hought. 

Someone had that thread where she wasn't completely in Tsukiyomi.

And I think the shit is going to begin now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHvKeVncWMs[/YOUTUBE]


oh my


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

paring chapter oh god


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil, I just want to know:

Does it have to do with Sakura or Kaguya?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil's making you all watch these pop videos to learn about the chapter. By the time the chapter comes out, you'll all have your albums ready to drop. 

:rofl


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

I liked it when you posted pictures evil. Any pictures?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep, we're doomed now. Stop getting too hyped people. You're only going to hate it even more.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

jesus why kishi, why


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't even know anymore, it's her lovestory.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's a paring chapter



Yep. But at least Naruto uses Ice Release.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

My hype is actually that this chapter is going to be terrible, so I can't lose.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Evil's making you all watch these pop videos to learn about the chapter. By the time the chapter comes out, you'll all have your albums ready to drop.
> 
> :rofl




More like stanza's will be ready to cop albums at this point.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

But where does the evil laugh video mean? Kaguya or is Evil just being meta and laughing at us?


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> I liked it when you posted pictures evil. Any pictures?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

we will discover about hagomoro's and hamura's father


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm excited but at the same time i'm fucking clueless as to what's going to happen lol.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke loses his shirt again?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

kagura had a male harem


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Hinata is Hamura transmigration.

Oh yeah.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

UIOEAHAEIUHA oh god


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Uchihas come back?

shirtless sauce?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Obviously Orochimaru is back. Come on.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Naked zetsus is what i got.


----------



## Jikayaki (Jun 25, 2014)

gay Naruto Sasuke moment?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

i get it its a chapter of oros dreams


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Attack of the Sexy Zetsu Clone Army?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

if i dont get shirtless sauce now i will be disappointed


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

pairing chapter,shirtless Naruto and Sasuke?


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

white zetus looking jacked.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

OMG CHAPTER STARTS OF WITH SOME SICK ICE TECHNIQUES THEN BZ REVIVES UCHIHA CLAN AND SASUKE JOINS THE DARK SIDE

WE THEN SEE SAKURA TEARS

ERRRMM GRRRRD


----------



## Benihisago (Jun 25, 2014)

So, that picture with those videos..... NaruSasu pairing confirmed!


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

someone summons Uchiha clan


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 25, 2014)

Jikayaki said:


> gay Naruto Sasuke moment?



that's what I'm thinking. Only thing that makes sense with all this.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Madara was shirtless... hmm weird.

Unless we have a new muscle character.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you guys noticed that evil has never posted these many hints in the past? Must be some chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

i hope its something gay 

pls save the chapter


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

is it NaruSasu?
saku/sasu,Naru/hina?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2014)

Sauce's shirt always comes off during a heated battle...

whether this qualifies or not...


----------



## Light Warrior (Jun 25, 2014)

So, we need to thaw her icy heart with a cool island song? No, we need to melt her cool heart with a warm island song. Wait, I thought it was freeze her burning heart with a cold island song...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

A paring chapter

Fucking why Kishi?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> is it NaruSasu?
> saku/sasu,Naru/hina?



SakuHina


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto have another moment ?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya gets them naked in an ice land  They freeze


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke will say that he loves Naruto, and proceed to remove his shirt(no homo)


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Oro x Kabuto confirmed.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Feel like its narusasu.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> SakuHina



highly unlikely but lets put it in there as an option as well


----------



## ItachiIsBoss (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya chooses her mate from a group of dudes who all want to be chosen.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya takes them to ice land.

Kaguya rips off their shirts and makes them freeze to death.

Naruto and Sasuke announce their love for each other on death bed


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Attack of the Sexy Zetsu Clone Army?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGghkjpNCQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> highly unlikely but lets put it in there as an option as well



shhhh lemme dream


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

she is a blackwidow and kills the mate she chooses after doing the nasty


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

- Naruto uses Ice Rasengan
- 4 hokages do something
- white zetsu army purposes 
- paring shit or kaguya love story.


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2014)

alliance turn into zetus army?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

So maybe it wasn't a bad thing that I found a yoai fanfic when I looked up "it's lonely in here" .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke will remove their shirt and get very close to each other to perform whatever jutsu they need(fusion coming)


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

naruto uses sexy jutsu on kaguya


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGghkjpNCQ8[/YOUTUBE]



So it's a zetsu army?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Alliance has already turned into Zetsu's? :amazed


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirtless guys equals Kaguya was a slut.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

So it's attack on Zetsu. Interesting....would make sense based on last chapter I guess.

Nothing a lil Amaratsu can't fix.

Or big ass rasengans


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

alliance turned into zetsu army?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

The people from the tree release as Zetsu's.

They have a rap battle to decide who gets to be Kaguya's mate for the next generation of people.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

if it is about the zetsus people have turned already and attack the kages


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGghkjpNCQ8[/YOUTUBE]



So I was right bout zetsu


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> So it's a zetsu army?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

So maybe the Alliance or some of the alliance have turned into WZ. 

We see some ice release from Tobirama

Hashirama and Madara reunion to explain the pairing stuff?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

it makes sense

they will get naked, and will be freezing because Kaguya might do something

then Sasuke will say something stupid and Naruto will be like "as long as you love me"

then they will get close to each other and be like "no homo"


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2014)

damn it i wanted it to be the white zetsu army


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]



So it's not about zetsus?
than what is it about?Naru/Sasu?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

oh gosh it's that sarcastic "no" again.

which would mean it's a pairing chapter and involves zetsu
oh gosh <__<


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

no zetsu but it involves many people. kagura using clones maybe


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, Im thinking Alliance turned to half-Zetsu's....still retaining some of their own likeness, so that we can identify them, of course.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]



I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]



The Zetsu army turn themselves into the alliance or Uchiha clan and put in work. Im soo confused @_@


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]



I can't tell if you're deconfirming or confirming


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil, is this close

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn9GPYNARkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Its Sakura and Sasuke love.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, Sasuke x Naruto kage bunshin. lel


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> So it's not about zetsus?
> than what is it about?Naru/Sasu?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should read this now.


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2014)

DV is Madara or black zetus or Sasuke?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

What if it's just thousands of Naruto clones with their shirts off, proposing to Sakura?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Why don't you guys just give up?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha uses Curse Seal. Imma Just stick to my roots u_u


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto makes kage bunshins and does something with ice. and they're all shirtless


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Only a NaruSasu moment can save this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/YOUTUBE]


this has to be Sasuke


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> I'm not sure if I should read this now.



Werd.


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its Sakura and Sasuke love.



[YOUTUBE]RijB8wnJCN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 25, 2014)

Ya I have no fucking idea.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/YOUTUBE]



Lmfao this chapter is goona be funny.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foNe74p7VLA[/YOUTUBE]



I prefer Babymetal's "Gimme Chocolate"...


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/YOUTUBE]



I dont know if it's a confirmation or not.
at least tells us if there is pairing this chapter.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Return of Jiraiya


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> I dont know if it's a confirmation or not.
> at least tells us if there is pairing this chapter.



Seconding this request.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

SasuNaru chapter


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

LMAFO

chapter will make people laugh


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

I honestly want people to keep guessing since it's pretty hilarious. Still, nothing ruins a workout more than thinking about NF posts and cracking up in the middle of a set. My night's ruined until the chapter comes out lmao.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Seconding this request.


thirding


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

No pairings, please.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> SasuNaru chapter


plis kishi plis


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya's real personality comes out through "that jutsu"


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> No pairings, please.



Klue is fourthing that.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> No pairings, please.



If we get so much as a mention of Sakura or Hinata, this'll happen.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Is this the chapter where Sasuke finally comes out of the closet?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe kaguya is a macho


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2014)

Manga is gonna have a sex scene. Believe it


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

she ends up being not only the grama of indra ad asura but also the mom


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe kaguya is a macho



i think she its a slut


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 25, 2014)

Do they at least pull off that jutsu before it becomes a gay orgy?


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> is pairing this chapter.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtHAhsDxOkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

As long as nothing goes gay. I don't care cuz I know sasusaku and naruhins are already foreshadowed.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

Tobirama Edo-tensei's the Uchiha Clan.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtHAhsDxOkQ[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you Kishi!


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtHAhsDxOkQ[/YOUTUBE]



No???
So it must be about Kaguya and her 2 sons right?a flashback?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Gabe said:


> she ends up being not only the grama of indra ad asura but also the mom



Mother of God.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

THANK GOD.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 25, 2014)

Got damn kaguya you primadonna ttentionho.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Fatality said:


> "that jutsu"


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtHAhsDxOkQ[/YOUTUBE]



Thank god. no pairing. relax and move on


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

No pairings? Now I'm lost. Its not a zetsu army? all we know is....wait, what do we know? I'm drawing a complete blank


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Sexy no jutsu?by Naruto against Kaguya?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

does naruto like blow her back out or something.

lol what is this jutsu.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 25, 2014)

That jutsu is them fusing and becoming a half naked sex god?


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Tobirama Edo-tensei's the Uchiha Clan.



This is the best guess so far. Hope it happens


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke is too sexy for his shirt that it hurts.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

naruto is using sexy no jutsu on her.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

i feel like this chapter is going to troll the hell out of us


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 25, 2014)

So Naruto and Sasuke are shirtless and perform that jutsu.

Good for me.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 25, 2014)

Obito returns and solos Kaguya and everybody goes home


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> No???
> So it must be about Kaguya and her 2 sons right?a flashback?



Is it possible incestuous between mother and two sons from masquerade (hentai)?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

Its not a pairing chapter, but there is something about sexy? Sexuality? Not overt....maybe a "touching" moment between naruto and sasuke?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> i feel like this chapter is going to troll the hell out of us



While in the frozen planet.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke Henge + Kage Bunshin into Kaguya's husband or sons, snapping her frozen personality back to reality from love overload.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Sexy no jutsu?by Naruto against Kaguya?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tKF6cONUS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

lol what?  .

don't tell me kaguya is a mizukage 2.0
hahaha


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tKF6cONUS8[/YOUTUBE]



Based Kishi


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tKF6cONUS8[/YOUTUBE]



oh god
Kishi is really out of his mind.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like Jiraya is back. Evil is hinting the whole time.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

them having a incestuous relationship could be true since most people were probably zetsus


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh shit...just saw Evil's last hint...now Im thinking Naruto uses sexy no jutsu again Kaguya....

...but why would that affect someone like her?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2014)

Manga is too emotional. My masculinity is being threatened.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

So Naruto tries to seduce his great great great grandma. >_>


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tKF6cONUS8[/YOUTUBE]



You can't be serious.

Oh god you're serious.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tKF6cONUS8[/YOUTUBE]



Really? Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

seriously kishi at this time


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tKF6cONUS8[/YOUTUBE]



Omg Kishi is fucking hilarious.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

That must be the stupidest thing kishi has ever done.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

That jutsu = mentioned by Jiraiya
That jutsu = Sexy no Jutsu

It really makes sense


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm feelin' a pretty decent chapter.


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2014)

what is kishi smoking?


----------



## Benihisago (Jun 25, 2014)

Super Sexy No Jutsu! Uchiha Harem!


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol, this is too funny.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 25, 2014)

If Kaguya even gets slowed down by Sexy No Jutsu. Im gonna flip shit >_<


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

really sounds dumb. why now.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto uses a harem no jutsu. But not any harem no jutsu. He uses Konohamarus lady pleasing harem no justu. Distracts Kaguya for an instant, because lets face it, she hasn't gotten any in ages and then Sasuke performs chibaku tensei to seal her. Boom. 17 pages.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

unless he transforms into her sons to mess with her. but it is going to be dumb isnt it


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2014)

Jiraiya: "Don't use that jutsu, das gay"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

If Naruto uses that jutsu I'll crack up. Throwback to part 1. 

Let's see that shit lol.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't see the hate shit is funny.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Well it was a jutsu given to him by Jiraiya.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

IT A MASS SEXY JUTSU OF HER HUSBAND


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

jiriayas ultimate justsu to please a demanding lady he showed naruto

in the end of the MP chapter or the page before its says naruto uses a new jutsu or something. is it this


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh god, what if it works...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe Naruto must do sexy no jutsu to fuse with Sasuke...


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Oh god, what if it works...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abuBT0_rMgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto using sexy no jutsu against Kaguya would be stupid shit imo. Humanity on the line and Naruto acting like he still in part I. Come on man.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

Shirtless men in the chapter 

My body is ready, Kishi!


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto, fuck our bitches


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

obvious it will fail no point


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rac585 (Jun 25, 2014)

naruto and sasuke combining power to create and army of shadow clones of themselves. (him and sasuke)

and maybe they are shirtless and sexy... or something... you know what nevermind i'm fucking lost.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, as Evil is implying(I think), Sexy no jutsu wont work on her...but maybe it gives Sasuke enough time to try something...


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya teleport's them to her planet/dimension/house??


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw[/YOUTUBE]



home?Kaguya takes them to her home?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abuBT0_rMgs[/YOUTUBE]



Oh thank god, thank you thank you.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw[/YOUTUBE]



Kaguya wants to go back to the moon.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya planning to go back where she came from? lol.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

either they go back to the naruto world or kaguyas home


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Attack fails and Kaguya gets back to her basement?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Naruto, fuck our bitches



you want him to fuck his mother? 
:toliet


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rJTbJOeFMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

naruto weirds her enough she does not want to deal with them anymore


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rJTbJOeFMA[/YOUTUBE]


high? HAHAHAH


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

they go high so its the moon


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya takes them to her castle?


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C3lWwBslWqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure if the song alludes to the setting of the world we're talking about (a wasteland)

or that Kaguya's character conflict is some unfulfilled love story


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> you want him to fuck his mother?
> :toliet



Meh why not?

Kushina is into blue-eyed blondes..


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe Kaguya will use some illusion that will get them "high" and Naruto will end up using sexy no jutsu, while Sasuke proceeds to remove his shirt


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen some spoilers. Kaguya is gonna (or did) mate with every single "white" zetsu that is coming from tsukuyomi so she can birth a new species..


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

high in the sky?space?home?she wants to go back to her planet?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw[/YOUTUBE]



kaguya wants to go home.... she wants to take her home back ?

that is why she needs the fucking army... i see


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

They go to the moon. Which in part explains the ice?

interesting...


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rJTbJOeFMA[/YOUTUBE]



 Kishi when he wrote this chapter?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg[/YOUTUBE]


Sakura will be left alone


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

So this is weak against SNJ?





Damn Kishi.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

desert settings?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

I've already gotten more entertainment/content from these videos than I'll get in a 17 page chapter unless it is aall time epic XD keep them coming


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> They go to the moon. Which in part explains the ice?
> 
> interesting...


yeah, freezing desert...


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I've seen some spoilers. Kaguya is gonna (or did) mate with every single "white" zetsu that is coming from tsukuyomi so she can birth a new species..



Whaaaat?


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

From boy bands, to ripped shirtless guys, to freezing, to deserts....THE FUCK IS THIS CHAPTER


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

is it a sand plant. Tatooine

if the desert part is important


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg[/YOUTUBE]



she want to make a new home for herself because he crabpeople turned her home into dust.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

vered said:


> desert settings?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

this is funny, probably better enjoyment then the actual chapter


----------



## rac585 (Jun 25, 2014)

so i guess at the end of the chapter is the sun coming up?

second interpretation... are the fighting on the moon...


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I've seen some spoilers. Kaguya is gonna (or did) mate with every single "white" zetsu that is coming from tsukuyomi so she can birth a new species..



You lyin, man?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

so from lava to ice to sand settings


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, freezing desert...



took that off the table


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

If the love thing is right, maybe it will be something like someone let Rin Kaguya's husband to die.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/YOUTUBE]



Team 7 gets separated?

Or one of them does from the rest of the team?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

she is the last of her species and she is all by herself that is why she came to earth


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/YOUTUBE]



She is alone and wants company?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/YOUTUBE]


Naruto and Sasuke will be alone with Kaguya in the freezing moon

i predict rape


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya is the last of her kind and wants to repopulate on desert wasteland (aka home).


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Somebody get Sasuke out of there .


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrLb6W5YOM[/YOUTUBE]



Kaguya's a lonely girl livin in a lonely world. Does she take the midnight train going anywhere?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Kaguya is the last of her kind and wants to repopulate on desert wasteland (aka home).



Going with this actually.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Team 7 gets separated?
> 
> Or one of them does from the rest of the team?



Yes.

And the first of the desert setting videos, and the last video I posted hint at who gets separated from the team.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Kaguya is the last of her kind and wants to repopulate on desert wasteland (aka home).



No. Zetsu said an "army" not poeple to repopoulate some wastland.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 25, 2014)

what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe Kaguya will separate Naruto and Sasuke?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2014)

Chibason said:


> You lyin, man?



I meant evil spoilers.



Gabe said:


> she is the last of her species and she is all by herself that is why she came to earth



Ya


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 25, 2014)

So its' like Kuma from One Piece. Who send every nakama into different locations


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya confirmed to be an alien.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

sakura by her self


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> And the first of the desert setting videos, and the last video I posted hint at who gets separated from the team.



Hmm..

Someone/a pair goes to desert world/area

And the other to ice world/area.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ImCpNqbJw[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm so this was the first desert video.

lol i have no idea.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> what the fuck is going on?



A ton of male-on-male; you know women, discussing their fantasies.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well maybe Kaguya wants to go home to her dimmension or planet...but becouse of something it was destroyed and is now just a frozen or rather cold lonely desert... kaguya didnt want to be all alone in there so she wanted to take zetsus with her as they can live in such hostile environment... and when chakra is used on them they turn into Tree's... so maybe she wants to terraform her home dimmension/planet to bring it back to beign green but she needs those zetsu (she like had an army of them so ready to use them when she gets back...but obito used them in the war... so kaguya has to create new 100.000 of them)


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 25, 2014)

Sakura separated from t7

Kishi....


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 25, 2014)

That's a lot of effort just to say Sakura sucks and no one cares about her.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

whoever is left in the desert alone will eventually run into hamura i bet somehow


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 25, 2014)

evil so there is 2 situations at the time, the change of location and the failed SNJ from naruto to kaguya got that rigth ? or wich happened first


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe Kaguya will separate Naruto and Sasuke?



Yeah that's what it looks like. Into some sort of world that is her home?

And I bet whoever that is will find some key to beating her.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

i think that the fact that Evil is using audio for hint might also be another hint

maybe a sound genjutsu


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thinking its sakura. She's the least important. Granted though.....why separate sakura. She's no threat to you. So i'm thinking either naruto or sasuke. But who would be going home? Maybe Sasuke goes to a place with more uchiha?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

By that Desert *Rose* video, it looks Sakura will be the one. Sakura is a flower.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Kaguya confirmed to be an alien.



How was this not already confirmed in your mind, bro?


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Gabe said:


> whoever is left in the desert alone will eventually run into hamura i bet somehow



I'm quite upset to find a wild prediction like this to be quite believable.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

so the rose video so it is sakura.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Chibason said:


> How was this not already confirmed in your mind, bro?



I already knew it this chapter bascially just confirms it.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

so Kaguya just wants some sperms to revive her specie


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe naruto will use sexy no jutsu... sakura will yell at him... kaguya will get annoyed and will send her away to the desert to chill out


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

The first song that is set in the desert, and the last song I posted hints at the person who got separated.

Not the last desert song.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil used the names of the songs as guess. And a very little of what happens in the video like 4 hokages and team 7 gets separated an ice.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> A ton of male-on-male; you know women, discussing their fantasies.
> 
> Don't worry about it.



oh

thought it was something interesting since Evil posted but i guess not


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 25, 2014)

ZiBi21 said:


> maybe naruto will use sexy no jutsu... sakura will yell at him... kaguya will get annoyed and will send her away to the desert to chill out



OMG PLEASE I WISH WITH ALL OF MY SOUL THAN THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

the sexy no jutsu is weird did naruto think kaguya was like hinata just because of the byakugan, because that woul be the only one who would fall for his jutsu


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Im thinking Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke are separated from each other and sent to the aforementioned varying terrains, while Kakashi hides somewhere...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

i think its Sasuke that gets separated

makes more sense with the all by myself song


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

The first desert video was a guy, I think..and the last one was a girl..Kakashi and Sakura stuck in the desert?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope Sasuke and Naruto don't get separated. It's always more interesting when they're together.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> I hope Sasuke and Naruto don't get separated. It's always more interesting when they're together.



Nope.... its really boring when they fight find in combos cuz it takes alot of time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> I hope Sasuke and Naruto don't get separated. It's always more interesting when they're together.


its the first strategy that she should try


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

only person that would care about separating would be naruto. kaguya was annoyed by naruto antic that he banished him to another world. it has to be naruto and sasuke they are both needed for the seal so they have to be separated.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 25, 2014)

it's gotta be sakura singing "all by myself" ... question is why the hell does kaguya bother to mess with sakura.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2014)

She will send them to the desert and because it's so hot whoever was sent there will take his shirt off. @>@


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jun 25, 2014)

Wouldn't it be Naruto that gets separated though. Back when Neji died, Obito told Naruto that he will make him experience his real fear : Loneliness.

"Don't want to be... all by myself..."


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Nope.... its really boring when they fight find in combos cuz it takes alot of time.



you know what naruto does when they're separated?  looking at the sky and thinking what sasuke is doing....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

naruto hated being alone and having no one him being separated make sense


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto speaks with someone either new or old...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2014)

The 'all by myself' strikes more from Naruto.

Sakura is normal. She wouldn't care so much about being lonely, even if she felt it. Kakashi has been alone aaall his life. He wouldn't care either.

Sasuke was lonely, but he dealt with it in his tardish ways, he wouldn't feel lonely (or wouldn't angst about it). He'd take it in stride.

Naruto is the one with all those flashbacks about being lonely and whatnot. Maybe he gets mindraped by Kaguya and she exploits these feelings for him.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 25, 2014)

The Nine Gods need to come out and speak down to Kagz


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rJTbJOeFMA[/YOUTUBE]



I'm thinking Sakura, or Sakura and one of the other guys.

Or maybe I'm factoring gender too much.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto is put on the moon to fend for himself?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> you know what naruto does when they're separated?  looking at the sky and thinking what sasuke is doing....



nope he would use instincts instead of following sasuke dumb plan of lets go for the kill and get ourselfs captured....


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe the hint is the fact that the guy is burried, which address to how Sasuke got burried by Kakashi back in the ball thing when he tried to do all by himself


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto gets separated with Kakashi and uses SNJ to try and persuade someone. Sakura and Sasuke are together. My final prediction.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

You have to be kidding me


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me


WTF IS HAPPENING


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 25, 2014)

No....please tell me that's fake.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Damn, we got played hard.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

WTF did I just see?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me




I can't stop laughing


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


>



Silly Bishi,Kaguya wants the C (chakra) not the D.


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2014)

what the fuck kishi


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't like where this is heading.....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me



naruto's clone use that as distraction...

so gay so gay and lame....


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me



:rofl
WTF :rofl


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

God, Sakura is a fucking pervert.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

lmaoo only sakura.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me



Thats our main character! .................


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't stop cracking up. 

I love this shit, dat part 1 feel.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

> The Nine Gods need to come out and speak down to Kagz



Ain't that akin to beating down grandma?


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Surely it isn't that bad. Only one page / a few panels. Looks like a double spread half.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 25, 2014)

how the fuck am I supposed to take the main hero srsly when he doesn't take his own shit srsly. smh man


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh Naruto......


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

that's THAT Jutsu?

Are you fucking kidding me? How can anyone find this funny?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me



It has to be fake


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me





I said this on skype mostly as a joke. I thought I was being silly. _Wow._ 

Well played, Nardo. You got a pass from me for a whole week.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> that's THAT Jutsu?
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? How can anyone find this funny?



It's so pathetically bad, it's funny.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

thats kishi for you


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fucking Naruto...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

Translation, please


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke is not amused


----------



## Fatality (Jun 25, 2014)

Hold this L Kishi


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 25, 2014)

Sakura is such a stan for twinky hairfree D


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2014)

Sakura's bloody nose lol


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2014)

Sakura and Sasuke not amused face.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

All those Dat Jutsu threads made in the past


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Kind of depressed that it's working on Sakura at a time like this.

But more depressed that Naruto tried it, even though I already knew he was going to.


----------



## calimike (Jun 25, 2014)

Chinese board say It's fake? and also another user mention Red Sand Scorpion?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess using "it's raining men" would've been too obvious


----------



## Azula (Jun 25, 2014)

what the hell is that


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke looks confused.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait....

People actually think Naruto's current jutsu is the "that jutsu" that they were given? Don't you guys know this is a distraction so they can actually connect the "that jutsu" considering they mentioned creating a plan to connect it?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> that's THAT Jutsu?
> 
> *Are you fucking kidding me? How can anyone find this funny?*



Really. One of the few things I actually wish Kishi would change is how he keeps going back to this Naruto being a kid in serious moments thing that he does. Aren't we past this _by now_?


----------



## Elicit94 (Jun 25, 2014)

Why the hell would things even come to that?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2014)

That was a fake right guys? Right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wait....
> 
> People actually think Naruto's current jutsu is "that jutsu" that they were given? Don't you guys know this is a distraction so they can actually connect the "that jutsu" considering they mentioned creating a plan to connect it?



Distraction or not this is fucking disgraceful


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

sakura seems to like it


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm more concerned about Sakura getting nosebleed from them, they look ugly as hell. Girl your taste sucks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Sasuke looks confused.


he is like "wtf is my dick doing"


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 25, 2014)

yep that looks like something kishi would do


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 25, 2014)

The Format said:


> how the fuck am I supposed to take the main hero srsly when he doesn't take his own shit srsly. smh man



He is like a 10000000x better char when his does his silly antics like this then when he tries to be serious and preach peace.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 25, 2014)

this is good, top quality trolling.
I'd pay to get trolled like this


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)

calimike said:


> Chinese board say It's fake? and also another user mention Red Sand Scorpion?



If this is fake, it's a very good one 



Sunspear7 said:


> I'm more concerned about Sakura getting nosebleed from them, they look ugly as hell. Girl your taste sucks.



Maybe the lower half is more impressive


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 25, 2014)

Someone just said its a fake. We'll know when the chapter comes out.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> He is like a 10000000x better char when his does his silly antics like this then when he tries to be serious and preach peace.



You definitely make a good point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

wake up guys, its not fake

dont forget that it goes with what Evil hinted


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

sasuke is not pleased


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said "yes" Naruto uses Sexy no Jutsu on Kaguya. Now, we have the pic. It isn't fake.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Too much like Kishi's art style too be fake

And Evil confirmed it

Fuck you Kishi just fuck you


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2014)

calimike said:


> and also another user mention Red Sand Scorpion?


Probably because one of them looks like Sasori.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 25, 2014)

It's not fake. The drawing looks exactly like Kishi's and Evil's been hinting at this for the past several hours.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 25, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> He is like a 10000000x better char when his does his silly antics like this then when he tries to be serious and preach peace.



hmm Naruto's shinning moment still til this point is his entrance and take no prisoners attitude against Pain in Konoha. Top 3 badass moment in this manga. No silly shit and this was before ppl started telling him he was Jesus. I want that Naruto in srs moments like this but I guess not.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Someone just said its a fake. We'll know when the chapter comes out.



It's not fake, I can't believe these reactions though. It's one page and obviously not THAT Jutsu. How slow are people.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Distraction or not this is fucking disgraceful



You need to chill, this is part of Naruto's character, this is a part 1 throwback. 

And besides, most major battles we've seen in this War have had some comedy moments in it. The Madara fight had a few comedy moments, now this battle has a comedy moment. 

It isn't that serious lol.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Unless someone got the spoilers from Evil ahead of time and decided to draw an interpretation of what they thought was going to happen, it's real.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You need to chill, this is part of Naruto's character, this is a part 1 throwback.
> 
> And besides, most major battles we've seen in this War have had some comedy moments in it. The Madara fight had some comedy moments, now this battle has a comedy moment.
> 
> It isn't that serious lol.



Sorry i don't have the mentality of a 12 year who still enjoys fart jokes


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> You definitely make a good point.



Not to mention the scenes of kaguya's creepy crying ace looking at this makes me guffaw. I hope she still has that expression when it happens.


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2014)

Is Naruto gonna finish this with a Bukkake No Jutsu on Kaguya?

I dunno if it will work on her, but Sakura would be TKO'ed if he tried that on her instead.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Distraction or not this is fucking disgraceful



I'm sure there would be less of an outcry if it were flashy boobs instead


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 25, 2014)

What is this MILF?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

its not fake goes with what evil said. its dumb but not fake


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

the moment when Sasuke is hotter than all these guys put together


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

As if it's fake, what kind of delusion? Accept that Kishi doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm glad - finally - we are having a Harem no Jutsu with males 

No way I'll can see Naruto shirtless with all that chakra outfit thing


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 25, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Kishi. This retarded "Sexy no Jutsu" wasn't funny the first time you used it.

Stop using it.



Sunspear7 said:


> I'm more concerned about Sakura getting nosebleed from them, they look ugly as hell. Girl your taste sucks.



More like Kishi doesn't know shit about women, what they want, or how to write them. 

EDIT: Or how to draw them.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

kishis next manga. 

sakura x boy harem confirmed 

was that shadow clone or  a genjutsu?  sakira sees it so i doubt it's a  genjutsu. however,  sasuke eyes are closed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 25, 2014)

That was made for distraction but how will that even last? I mean I feel that sealing jutsu would fail.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2014)

Stop being annoyed by this. Naruto is the best when he's pandering to Naruto 1. Let him do this all he wants. It's as if you people want Gary Stu Nardo channeling Sasuke. Go read a fanfic if that's what it pleases. Leave the damn character being funny in canon all he wants.



Gilgamesh said:


> Sorry i don't have the mentality of a 12 year who still enjoys fart jokes



This manga is for 12 year olds.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 25, 2014)

The Format said:


> hmm Naruto's shinning moment still til this point is his entrance and take no prisoners attitude against Pain in Konoha. Top 3 badass moment in this manga. No silly shit and this was before ppl started telling him he was Jesus. I want that Naruto in srs moments like this but I guess not.



Actually whenever he tries to look tough he just looks dumb or constipated to me. Only time he didn't was when he was mocking mads before sasuke came.


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2014)

now what would be amazing is kaguya outdoing naruto and using her own topless sexy no jutsu


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 25, 2014)

WTF did I just see in the spoiler thread?


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

you can tell Kishi really enjoyed drawing those bishi LOL


----------



## Benihisago (Jun 25, 2014)

Just realized in the spoiler that Sakura's seal is de-activated, drawing mistake I assume?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Brian said:


> now what would be amazing is kaguya outdoing naruto and using her own topless sexy no jutsu


huhuhu well this could go places


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You need to chill, this is part of Naruto's character, this is a part 1 throwback.
> 
> And besides, most major battles we've seen in this War have had some comedy moments in it. The Madara fight had a few comedy moments, now this battle has a comedy moment.
> 
> It isn't that serious lol.



I dont remember comedy in the Juudara fights.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> You have to be kidding me



If this...travesty is real, then the gif below will sum up everyone's reactions perfectly:

THIS!!  IS!!!  STUPID!!!


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> Just realized in the spoiler that Sakura's seal is de-activated, drawing mistake I assume?



Or maybe she just deactivated it, on or off panel. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2014)

Now I just need Kaguya's expression and I think I can laugh myself silly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sorry i don't have the mentality of a 12 year who still enjoys fart jokes



The fact is that this is a throwback to part 1 Naruto, he's been doing this the entire manga. He has serious moments but he has funny moments too, it's part of his character. Damn near every major battle in this series (except anything relating to Sasuke) has at least 1 comedy moment in it. Like I said, the Madara fight had some comedy moments, even the Obito battle had some comedy moment, some where Naruto wasn't even involved. This is part of Naruto's character however and we see it's being used for a reason. 

Anyone having an outcry about it should have been whining about the outcry of all the other comedy moments in the other battles. If you guys were then hey, keep whining. If you weren't? You don't know this manga well enough to complain. 

That's just real.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 25, 2014)

I swear that one guy in the middle looks just like Aikuro Mikisugi.

"Nudisto..._BEEEEEEEEEACH~!_"


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2014)

I like it.  Don't know why you guys don't.

Too much man for you?


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> you can tell Kishi really enjoyed drawing those bishi LOL



no he didn't. it's not going to effect kaguya.

but if kishi put his heart and soul in his drawings, we would have 10 itachis in "that jutsu" for kaguya, causing her nose bleed and even her two horns to bleed, thus giving naruto and sauske the time to seal her away


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2014)

lol @ people bitching, this shit is actually hilarious.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey, Sexy no Jutsu defeated the Third Hokage back in the first chapter. Do you really think that Naruto wouldn't try to enhance the power of his strongest jutsu?


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sorry i don't have the mentality of a 12 year who still enjoys fart jokes





rac585 said:


> kish why you so gay though





Gabe said:


> its not fake goes with what evil said. its dumb but not fake






Nikushimi said:


> Jesus Christ, Kishi. This retarded "Sexy no Jutsu" wasn't funny the first time you used it.
> 
> Stop using it.
> 
> ...





Catalyst75 said:


> If this...travesty is real, then the gif below will sum up everyone's reactions perfectly:
> 
> THIS!!  IS!!!  STUPID!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H34ukFe8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rac585 (Jun 25, 2014)

kish why you so gay though


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Now I just need Kaguya's expression and I think I can laugh myself silly.



It'll be between  &


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> no he didn't. it's not going to effect kaguya.
> 
> but if kishi put his heart and soul in his drawings, we would have 10 itachis in "that jutsu" for kaguya, causing her nose bleed and even her two horns to bleed, thus giving naruto and sauske the time to seal her away



Itachi wank not funny


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Stop being annoyed by this. Naruto is the best when he's pandering to Naruto 1. Let him do this all he wants. It's as if you people want Gary Stu Nardo channeling Sasuke. Go read a fanfic if that's what it pleases. Leave the damn character being funny in canon all he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> This manga is for 12 year olds.



to be fair,  when you  have naruto giving kakashi his eye back with his hand,  wanking chapters from characters fapping on how awesome he is,  it really is hard to not see him as  a gary stu. 

lets be honest,  these funny moments  are in between or are two small to notice compared to the bigger picture. hell,  sometimes, it just makes him look amateur. 

however,  i approve of this funny moment. and just you should know,  narutos male sexy no jutsu has more variety than his female sexy no jutsu....


----------



## ch1p (Jun 25, 2014)

The outrage this is generating. 



Addy said:


> to be fair,  when you  have naruto giving kakashi his eye back with his hand,  wanking chapters from characters fapping on how awesome he is,  it really is hard to not see him as  a gary stu.
> 
> lets be honest,  these funny moments  are in between or are two small to notice compared to the bigger picture. hell,  sometimes, it just makes him look amateur.
> 
> however,  i approve of this funny moment. and just you should know,  narutos male sexy no jutsu has more variety than his female sexy no jutsu....



I agree with all that.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

It is funny, but it's trying to be funny at the wrong time, and with too much at stake. That's why people don't like it.

But who cares, it happened. It's probably just a page or two, then done.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

> Hey, Sexy no Jutsu defeated the Third Hokage back in the first chapter. Do you really think that Naruto wouldn't try to enhance the power of his strongest jutsu?



Hmm, good point.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Hahaha!  I love it!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, thinking about it, Toriyama also did this kind of stuff during the Buu Saga.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It is funny, but it's trying to be funny at the wrong time, and with too much at stake. That's why people don't like it.



Exactly why is that so hard for Naruto fanboys to get?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if should  or  at this.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It is funny, but it's trying to be funny at the wrong time, and with too much at stake. That's why people don't like it.
> 
> But who cares, it happened. It's probably just a page or two, then done.



That's always been the problem with Kishi's jokes: wrong timing.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Exactly why is that so hard for Naruto fanboys to get?



They'll defend their main character to death


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2014)

I think i'd die laughing if Kaguya got a nosebleed out of this too.


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I like it.  Don't know why you guys don't.
> 
> Too much man for you?



Like I said, if it were titties they'd be going crazy with excitement


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont remember comedy in the Juudara fights.



I do, I don't know the exact chapter but it revolved around Gai/Lee. After that, once Naruto and Sasuke got on the scene with their new powers, they weren't taking the fight seriously at times resulting in some comical moments with them arguing. 

Damn near every fight has some sort of comedy in it whether a panel, scene, whatever. It never changes (unless it's a purely Sasuke-focused fight which defies the rule).

The reality of the situation is that people either don't "get" the manga and they'll bitch about anything not going there way. I don't see anyone whining about the comedy we've received in past fights.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 25, 2014)

WTF am I seeing?


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Well, thinking about it, Toriyama also did this kind of stuff during the Buu Saga.



Buu is a comedic villain from the get go, and Toriyama has always been funny. 

anyway, this is not even as funny as Konohamaru's yaoi jutsu, feels recycled. Nice panel though


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke's expression man. >>>


----------



## NW (Jun 25, 2014)

What the fuck? 

Good ol' Kishi always delivers some crazy shit.



Laix said:


> As if it's fake, what kind of delusion? Accept that Kishi doesn't give a shit anymore.


By that logic, he stopped caring in chapter 1.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> What's funny is that it's always same 2-3 people who keep complaining every chapter.
> 
> Why not stop reading the manga if you dislike it so much?



Yeah, it's the same group of people who come to only complain if not then a new batch of people appear for the first time in a long time just to complain. 

Worst thing is, it's just one panel out of how many. Pretty sad.

I guess this one event with SNJ will be the MONUMENTAL moment of the series that everyone will remember. /NF Logic.


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wait....
> 
> People actually think Naruto's current jutsu is the "that jutsu" that they were given? Don't you guys know this is a distraction so they can actually connect the "that jutsu" considering they mentioned creating a plan to connect it?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fyar4wJ3-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu".

Specifically, Sasuke says that they need to create an opening to use the sealing jutsu in the last chapter, to which Naruto says- Yeah, we will have to use that, that jutsu.

Which is, reverse Harem no Jutsu.

It was designed to be used against Tsunade.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 25, 2014)

i think we have just found a new undefeatable technique

sexy jutsu + nose bleed + hidan takes the blood off the ground when char is distracted = dead final villain


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2014)

Best Chapter of Naruto in a while, no competition.


----------



## Plague (Jun 25, 2014)

So Kishi kept Sakura there to react....>____> XD


----------



## Chibason (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol at the spoiler pic...I aint mad at a little comedic element interspersed between all the super serious 'world is about to end' shit.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> That's always been the problem with Kishi's jokes: wrong timing.


Probably doesn't help that we aren't seeing the joke. Only part of a punch line.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sasuke's expression man. >>>



i wish.

all we have is his "i don't give a shit" expression


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sasuke's expression man. >>>



Sasuke's probably pissed at hell at his uncontrollable monster erection at Naruto's antics, and is secretly happy that his reaction panel is just a headshot, instead of a full body image.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2014)

starr said:


> Like I said, if it were titties they'd be going crazy with excitement



I wonder what we'd find it we looked at the same people who said "Naruto has a sexy harem jutsu?  I'm so excited"  to "nah, that's gay man".


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Fusion said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Good ol' Kishi always delivers some crazy shit.
> 
> By that logic, he stopped caring in chapter 1.



Not really since he knew when to put the funny moments in. Close to the end of the world facing some crazy demonic bitch and that just gets thrown in. I'm not complaining but it's just strange timing.

This is only a drop in the ocean of examples of how Kishi doesn't care anymore.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It is funny, but it's trying to be funny at the wrong time, and with too much at stake. That's why people don't like it.
> 
> But who cares, it happened. It's probably just a page or two, then done.



Never heard of throwing someone off by acting in a strange or illogical way? Making someone think "WTF?!??!!!" is a pretty good distraction...


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fyar4wJ3-Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu".


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 25, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> Kaguya defeated by Sexy-Rasengan no Jutsu?



Hey, well I was kinda sorta right.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 25, 2014)

It's not like anybody likes the female version, either.

It's still underage boys doing it.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2014)

This was......unexpected. But kinda genious


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fyar4wJ3-Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu".
> 
> ...



Well...that hurts.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

At least it's not another Rasengan. :ignoramus


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

didn't the cut the last one out of shippuden?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fyar4wJ3-Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu".
> 
> ...



So Hagoromo gave them Reverse Harem no Jutsu to seal Madara/Kaguya? 

If this is the truth then I'm sorry, I will NOT be able to stop laughing. My ribs are already hurting from laughing, tell me this is true.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Why didn't Naruto use this against Orchimaru?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 25, 2014)

What the hell I just saw? For the second I thought this is some yaoi crap posing as a Naruto's page. I want to say it's fake but I can't say I would be shock if it's legit.


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2014)

craziest chapter since when sasuke said he wanted to be hokage


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Why didn't Naruto use this against Orchimaru?


Orochimaru has better taste in boys.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 25, 2014)

Dodoria: It's Raining Men!

Zarbon: HALLELUJAH


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

> Why didn't Naruto use this against Orchimaru?



Would work if they were under the age of 12.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow!What a jutsu...:rofl


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Hagoromo gave them Reverse Harem no Jutsu to seal Madara/Kaguya?


 No.
This is the distraction to give them an opening to use Hagoromo's seal.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> didn't the cut the last one out of shippuden?



Well it was soft gay porn


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Why didn't Naruto use this against Orchimaru?



naruto can not perfect the shape of sasuke's penis and bungahole


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu".
> 
> Specifically, Sasuke says that they need to create an opening to use the sealing jutsu in the last chapter, to which Naruto says- Yeah, we will have to use that, that jutsu.
> 
> ...



 

At least it won't work


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> Orochimaru has better taste in boys.



It would have to be young kids. And they all looked like sasuke


----------



## Evil (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Hagoromo gave them Reverse Harem no Jutsu to seal Madara/Kaguya?
> 
> If this is the truth then I'm sorry, I will NOT be able to stop laughing. My ribs are already hurting from laughing, tell me this is true.



No, I mean, "that Jutsu". The one that Naruto said he will use to create an opening for the sealing technique, also the one that Jiraiya told Naruto not use because it was dangerous.

It was meant for Tsunade.

Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu"


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2014)

The spoilers ....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

The funny thing is, the "It's Jiraiya's jutsu!" theorists were technically right.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> No.
> This is the distraction to give them an opening to use Hagoromo's seal.



That's EXACTLY what I've been saying this entire thread before Evil responded to me. 

You're basically repeating what I've been saying for damn near every comment sans my previous one.





Evil said:


> No, I mean, "that Jutsu". The one that Naruto said he will use to create an opening for the sealing technique, also the one that Jiraiya told Naruto not use because it was dangerous.
> 
> It was meant for Tsunade.
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu"



Yep. 

That's exactly what I've been saying this whole thread.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2014)

Minato should be grateful that Tobirama is not seeing this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope that's not the final page

And there's no way it will on Kaguya

Kishi wouldn't do it would he?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

So it's jirayas jutsu made for tsunade that's funny


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

years talking about "that jutsu" and its some gay harem jutsu, awesome


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Why is it we only see this one page and not the rest? The only interesting thing this chapter? lol

All those boy bands for this. Top lel.


----------



## Hyuga 4 Eyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Hagoromo was the pervy sage of the six paths?


----------



## SageFlash (Jun 25, 2014)

LOL Sasuke is clearly loving the view.

"Naruto... Hn... why- why is my dick tingling?"


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

Jiraiya: "Don't use that jutsu"


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean, "that Jutsu". The one that Naruto said he will use to create an opening for the sealing technique, also the one that Jiraiya told Naruto not use because it was dangerous.
> 
> It was meant for Tsunade.
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu"



Kishi is fucking hilarious.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> It was designed to be used against Tsunade.



So it was specifically aimed to be used on grannies, seems reasonable.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 25, 2014)

I want clarity on the team 7 separation fiasco.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean, "that Jutsu". The one that Naruto said he will use to create an opening for the sealing technique, also the one that Jiraiya told Naruto not use because it was dangerous.
> 
> *It was meant for Tsunade.*
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "*that Jutsu*"



so tsunade is a pedo?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Damn jman only him would create this jutsu for tsunade. No wonder it seems to be working on sakura


----------



## NW (Jun 25, 2014)

Laix said:


> Not really since he knew when to put the funny moments in. Close to the end of the world facing some crazy demonic bitch and that just gets thrown in. I'm not complaining but it's just strange timing.


Well to be honest, it's not like alot of the shit that's going on right now can be taken seriously anyways. 

But yeah, I see what you're saying.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

How long has NF waited for Naruto's "that jutsu?" Too bad Konohamaru technically revealed it first.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Still think this is the chapter where Sasuke comes out the closet.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

SageFlash said:


> LOL Sasuke is clearly loving the view.
> 
> "Naruto... Hn... why- why is my dick tingling?"



either he is sad or doesn't give  a shit


----------



## lo0p (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay....is something epic like Gaara's thousand years of pain moment about to happen again?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, this is absolutely hilarious. Naruto hasn't changed hahahhah.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

This really isn't even the biggest part of the chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

the spoiler looks weird... Oro's dream?


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

now we know why the final villain is a woman, cos Kishi prefers drawing gay porn than tits.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> either he is sad or doesn't give  a shit



Don't know bout you, he looks like he's slightly annoyed to me, slightly.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

So how many years have we been waiting for that jutsu and it turned out to be this. That's funny

This cements it konohamru should be the one to continue writing jirayas book he came up with it on his own.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 25, 2014)

At least Kishi finally reveal what "that jutsu" is and why he told Naruto not to use it. Most of us were thinking it would be some cool technique and Kishi ends up crapping on all those theories. I must say it's at least humorous for that reason alone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2014)

What the fuck is that spoiler


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

"that jutsu" could probably defeat Sasuke though, predictions were accurate


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> How long has NF waited for Naruto's "that jutsu?" Too bad Konohamaru technically revealed it first.



Konohamaru should sue for copyrights....


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> now we know why the final villain is a woman, cos Kishi prefers drawing gay porn than tits.



kishi made naruto use several different boy versions of sexy no jutsu but still has only one verity when it comes to naruto


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 25, 2014)

Is that Mei's husbando from her dream?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2014)

Naruto will use a boyband singing genjutsu.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Is that Mei's husbando from her dream?!



omg i think it is


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> "that jutsu" could probably defeat Sasuke though, predictions were accurate



I see minor hesitation in Sasuke. That's all it would take.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Kishi only recently remembered "that jutsu" and wanted to tie up a loose end.

I see through you dawg. Kishi can't out slick a true pimp.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 25, 2014)

I remember back in the day people were saying "that jutsu" was the tailed forms. 

Weren't you the one campaigning that Marsala?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

-sigh- what the fuck kishi. And Sakura too...yeah sexism isn't here at all folks. The fucking main villain of naruto guize


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

It's the FTG, no its the Kyubi mode, no its something awesome.  We said nope its the reverse sex no jutsu. Kishi pulled a fast one.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

it might be not That Jutsu...but another page..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2014)

For what even specific reason would Naruto ever use that against Tsunade though.

Funny lulz nevertheless.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't get what does this jutsu have to do with Naruto having to control Kurama's chakra if that was the case. 

unless there are two different jutsus?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> it might be not That Jutsu...but another page..


it is, evil confirmed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's against Tsunade wouldn't using Dan a better option? Then again he's dead so probably a bad idea.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> -sigh- what the fuck kishi. And Sakura too...yeah sexism isn't here at all folks. The fucking main villain of naruto guize



I don't think anyone's surprised anymore.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 25, 2014)

Evil said:


> No, I mean, "that Jutsu". The one that Naruto said he will use to create an opening for the sealing technique, also the one that Jiraiya told Naruto not use because it was dangerous.
> 
> It was meant for Tsunade.
> 
> Reverse Harem no Jutsu is "that Jutsu"



So "that jutsu" mentioned at the very beginning of Part 2 really was being kept in reserve all along, and it wasn't just the Kyuubi tails power...

...but it's also just a yaoi jutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

If this affects kaguya in any way


----------



## Jad (Jun 25, 2014)

Gai vs. Juubidara was the last and only awesome fight of this war. Real fucking power and techique. Taijutsu will aways be this manga's only good way to fight.


----------



## NW (Jun 25, 2014)

At least this is better than the boring bland shit we normally get.

For example...

Naruto: "Sasukeh! We need to make an opening!"

Sauce: "Yeah. Only you and I can seal her! "

Naruto: "Sasukeh! Sasukeh! You're falling into the lava! You're gonna die- ugh... oh yeah, forgot about your new powers..."

Kaguya: "Chakra is mine. DIE! "

Naruto: "gah!"

Sasuke: "ugh!"

Kakashi: "Rrgh!"

Sakura "kya!"



Gilgamesh said:


> I hope that's not the final page
> 
> And there's no way it will on Kaguya
> 
> Kishi wouldn't do it would he?


Of course it isn't. That's ridiculous.


----------



## theworks (Jun 25, 2014)

didn't expect the funny spoiler. this chapter looks good.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 25, 2014)

YAOI NO JUTSU


----------



## Detective (Jun 25, 2014)

Jiraiya knew the world was not ready for this level of advanced jutsu technique.

The man was clearly ahead of his time.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

mabye kaguya or zetsu were afraid of gays...Naruto uses transformation jutsu...and kaguya is paralyzed


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

KAKAKSHI THEY GOT U


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 25, 2014)

I just realized that this confirms Naruto > Orochimaru at the beginning of part 2.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya's face, , her face.

I've been slayed by Kishi on this day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2014)

Posted the other half of the spread.

It is pseudo-effective against Kaguya. She didn't see something like that coming it appears.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 25, 2014)

Her face. This was so worth it.


----------



## Sora (Jun 25, 2014)

kaguya is shocked


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Holy crap it affected kaguya


----------



## Weapon (Jun 25, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I don't get what does this jutsu have to do with Naruto having to control Kurama's chakra if that was the case.
> 
> unless there are two different jutsus?



Well obviously.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol, Kaguya's face.


----------



## solid-soul (Jun 25, 2014)

i hope it effect kaguya, so it will piss you people off even more.

kishi should do more stuff like this. your manga coming to a end have fun kishi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Fuck you piece of talentless shit


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 25, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Kaguya's reaction.


----------



## SageFlash (Jun 25, 2014)

You guys are way too uptight, this is fucking gold.

[youtube]IIcEEA6zrmA[/youtube]


----------



## Lurko (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya got horny.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

lmao kaguya


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

man, if only naruto used male sexy no jutsu akatsuki version


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2014)

Kakashi- I'm getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2014)

Most powerful jutsu in history. Jiraya is the man


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 25, 2014)

took that off the table

Chapter out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

1 panel

that's all it took to ruin kaguya


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2014)

And there's more!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2014)

Unbelievable


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2014)

Glancing at the faces, the reverse harem dudes all look like different male characters.

Sai, Sasuke, Sasori, Kabuto, Dan and etc


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

is there another spoilers?


----------



## Azula (Jun 25, 2014)

Well Kaguya has been alone for thousands of years


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

It's out


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I just realized that this confirms Naruto > Orochimaru at the beginning of part 2.


LMFAO


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2014)

Kaguya's reaction 

Either her weak spot has been detected or she's gonna feel insulted like heck.

Anticipate a "Usaratonkachi" comment from Sasuke as well.


----------



## Addy (Jun 25, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> i hope it effect kaguya, so it will piss you people off even more.
> 
> kishi should do more stuff like this. your manga coming to a end have fun kishi



wait another 100 chapters before kishi does something this fun 

fuck, until then, we will have more failed attempt at kishi talking out of his ass about peace and shit only for naruto to be the answer to everything


----------



## NW (Jun 25, 2014)

KAGUYA'S FACE 

I'm starting to warm up to her a bit now.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

just saw this.

Naruto 682 Seal elements of yin and yang

The Kaguya, shock wave is created. Sasuke slip from hover board.
To attack Naruto and Kaguya. Look at the chakra of furniture, please avoid Naruto.
Sasuke attack. Catch the arrow Blaze release Susanoo and Kaguya.
Naruto will throw a dart tail beast bomb of lava spiral and 6 acid.
Sasuke cast illusion floating on the furniture. Get hit by the black flames and Kaguya.
Mark of the month to the furniture and the sun and the location of Naruto and Sasuke. I spread seal.

Chapter End

Naruto 682 Spoiler Trivia: The name “Zetsu” (舌) means “tongue”. A fitting name, as Zetsu’s two halves were referred to as “Chatterbox” (饒舌, Jōzetsu) and “Wicked Tongue” (毒舌, Dokuzetsu) based on their personalities.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Laix said:


> I don't think anyone's surprised anymore.



I know. _I KNOW._

I shouldn't be. But still, its just....why


----------



## Kishido (Jun 25, 2014)

*Is this...*

... the most worthless chapter ever? Absolutely nothing interesting happened... The only interesting thing could be done in 2 pages


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2014)

Just read through the whole thing. At least it backfired.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

Kishi is a hack


----------



## Harbour (Jun 25, 2014)

*Its. Fucking. Awesome!*

This chapter so fucking hilarious.
Emotion of each character are priceless.

Started from Naruto's Harem no Jutsu to Kaguya's and Sakura's faces.

Then Naruto bitchslapped Kaguya and said:


THIS IS THE HISTORY OF SHINOBI, friend!

And then Kakashi's words: "Harem no jutsu saves the world!"

Yeah this chapter is dumb. But it also is very funny.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes.Yes it is.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, I liked that chapter.  The only thing I didn't predict from Evil is that it is Sasuke who was thrown into the desert.  But it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2014)

Obviously the jutsu didn't work, even Sasuke said it wouldn't. I think it's a pretty funny chapter, I like it.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Holy shit my stomach hurts from laughing.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 25, 2014)

*This chapter is awesome.*

This chapter so fucking hilarious.

Emotions of each character are priceless.

Started from Naruto's Harem no Jutsu to Kaguya's and Sakura's faces.

Then Naruto bitchslapped Kaguya and said:

Spoiler:

THIS IS THE HISTORY OF SHINOBI, friend!

And then Kakashi's words: "Harem no jutsu saves the world!"

Yeah this chapter is dumb. But it also is very funny.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2014)

This chapter sucked

"lol kishi so funny XD"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Just read through the whole thing. At least it backfired.



-sigh-....that doesn't make me feel any better.

I'm probably on the losing team here, i just can't find any humor in such a situation.


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Haw Haw's aside it sucked.


----------



## lynxie (Jun 25, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It is funny, but it's trying to be funny at the wrong time, and with too much at stake. That's why people don't like it.
> 
> But who cares, it happened. It's probably just a page or two, then done.



But it fits Naruto's character a lot.
Who would come up with using this jutsu against a godlike being?

We still have no idea what the effect will be, but it must have some effect even if she is not effected by the males, it should surprise her that he did such a jutsu. 

Throwing such a jutsu in any important big fight should make any enemy go wtf?!

(except people that know how Naruto can be in fights, for example Sasuke wouldn't be surprised by such a thing from him)

ah the second spoiler pic shows it so nice, wtf?!

You gotta love Naruto <3

I don't understand the complains, this is Naruto in his true element. 
If it works is a different story, but that wtf moment should give a little opening at least


----------



## guaje (Jun 25, 2014)

I actually burst out laughing. Well played Kishi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Its the final villain. That's all i have to say. But because she's a woman, its gotta go that way. If it was madara, it never would have happened. It DIDN'T happen


----------



## Gortef (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh sweet hesus that was hilarious! 
And it almost worked.

But looks like no co-operation between Naruto and Sasuke, at least not just yet.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2014)

You mean...the most powerful entity in the verse...was nearly done in by....the Sexy no Jutsu....


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 25, 2014)

That chapter was . . god awful ​​


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, I like Kaguya now.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 25, 2014)

*So the whole chapter was just a joke...*

We dont have anything to dissus then just a joke .

This has so much fail.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2014)

Why you no like jokes?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahahahaha! So funny right guys!? Hahaha! Your killing me hahahahaha!


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke looks like he's worried that people will see his boner. 

Sakura's nose bleed haha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

this is Bleach level tier writing here folks


----------



## eurytus (Jun 25, 2014)

lynxie said:


> But it fits Naruto's character a lot.
> Who would come up with using this jutsu against a godlike being?



why didn't he use it on Madara and Obito then? besides, it's not even new, it's just Konohamaru's jutsu


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> this is Bleach level tier writing here folks



No.

As I have said elsewhere, this is a tier of writing that goes beyond the level of Fairy Tail writing in terms of its stupidity.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Next thing you know naruto will be beating his opponents with the power of TNJ and punches packed with friendshi-wait a second...

Yeah, definitely worse than fairy tail


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> No.
> 
> As I have said elsewhere, this is a tier of writing that goes beyond the level of Fairy Tail writing in terms of its stupidity.



I'm not gonna try to change the subject but ........ Bleach has been recognized by a lot of people as shit tier.


Today Naruto joined them. 


FT is just a plain ole fanservice anime


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Atleast bleach has decent characterization every once in a while. I don't remember the last time anyone from naruto has not made me want to break something into pieces


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Atleast bleach has decent characterization every once in a while. I don't remember the last time anyone from naruto has not made me want to break something into pieces



I'm just...........seriously for the past hundreds of chapters, this manga has tried to act like a self righteous political manga with the flashbacks , and all of it goes down the drain when naruto pulls out a Yaoi harem jutsu.


That just basically .........I'mma use it, it buried everything that has occurred till now. 

Well played Naruto, when the world's on the line your best move is a joke jutsu.

From now on I never want to hear anyone put Naruto with Ichigo, Goku, Edward ,  Luffy, or any main hero in the same sentence again


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

You think this is troll wait for the ending.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'm just...........seriously for the past hundreds of chapters, this manga has tried to act like a self righteous political manga with the flashbacks , and all of it goes down the drain when naruto pulls out a Yaoi harem jutsu.
> 
> 
> That just basically .........I'mma use it, it buried everything that has occurred till now.
> ...



Let it be a valuable lesson i guess


----------



## Laix (Jun 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'm just...........seriously for the past hundreds of chapters, this manga has tried to act like a self righteous political manga with the flashbacks , and all of it goes down the drain when naruto pulls out a Yaoi harem jutsu.
> 
> 
> That just basically .........I'mma use it, it buried everything that has occurred till now.
> ...



It's not that serious...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Let it be a valuable lesson i guess



I learned it the hard way 



Laix said:


> It's not that serious...



but seriously doesn't it contradict how hard this manga took it self seriously that now they pull this out of their ass?


I mean make up your mind do you want to be srs or be lulzy . You can't have it both ways especially when it's in a damn battle.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2014)

I wonder what's Kishi smoking lately?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'm just...........seriously for the past hundreds of chapters, this manga has tried to act like a self righteous political manga with the flashbacks , and all of it goes down the drain when naruto pulls out a Yaoi harem jutsu.
> 
> 
> That just basically .........I'mma use it, it buried everything that has occurred till now.
> ...



Go read something else bro.



> From now on I never want to hear anyone put Naruto with Ichigo, Goku, Edward ,  Luffy, or any main hero in the same sentence again



But Naruto, Ichigo, Luffy, Edward & Goku are my faves.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 25, 2014)

[youtube]i9WOdnR-Nfs[/youtube]


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 25, 2014)

And people want this idiot to be Hokage...


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 25, 2014)

The level of butthurt in this forum is astonishing and hilarious. How you get worked up over something that takes 2 minutes max to read is just something else. You're rarely ever going to see me complain about something that might possibly take 120 seconds of my 24 hours to read. Kishi would have to literally draw 17 pages of literal shit for me to actually get mad. And I mean actual looking brown shit. 

You guys are too funny. 

Madara getting pwned like a bitch and god showing up on the scene barely giving a shit....this is what dreams are made of. Fuck your plot Kishi don't give a shit, Kishi just does what he wants and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh maybe people don't find the joke funny just me okay >.>


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 25, 2014)

Tekkenman11 said:


> The level of butthurt in this forum is astonishing and hilarious. How you get worked up over something that takes 2 minutes max to read is just something else. You're rarely ever going to see me complain about something that might possibly take 120 seconds of my 24 hours to read. Kishi would have to literally draw 17 pages of literal shit for me to actually get mad. And I mean actual looking brown shit.
> 
> You guys are too funny.
> 
> Madara getting pwned like a bitch and god showing up on the scene barely giving a shit....this is what dreams are made of. Fuck your plot Kishi don't give a shit, Kishi just does what he wants and there's nothing you can do about it.


you know what is hilarious to me? Complaining about other ppl's complaints. Who cares what _you_ think?


----------



## KibaforHokage (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasuke saved Naruto.

Whats the record now?


----------



## TheGrandSage23 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tekkenman11 said:


> The level of butthurt in this forum is astonishing and hilarious. How you get worked up over something that takes 2 minutes max to read is just something else. You're rarely ever going to see me complain about something that might possibly take 120 seconds of my 24 hours to read. Kishi would have to literally draw 17 pages of literal shit for me to actually get mad. And I mean actual looking brown shit.
> 
> You guys are too funny.
> 
> Madara getting pwned like a bitch and god showing up on the scene barely giving a shit....this is what dreams are made of. Fuck your plot Kishi don't give a shit, Kishi just does what he wants and there's nothing you can do about it.



Lol where have you been.. This is naruto forums where people

1) talk shit
2) joke around
3) bitch about the smallest stuff

BUT the sexy jutsu wasn't needed.. It made me laugh but I did get annoyed after my sides stopped hurting.. It's taking a serious situation and crapping on it


----------



## Bissen (Jun 25, 2014)

What the fudge did I just read?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 25, 2014)

How's the anime gonna handle this ? Didn't they remove Konohamaru's yaoi already ?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow, this chapter was retarded.

Kaguya is somehow even more boring than Madara and Obito; she literally just floats there until they are about to attack her, and then she dimension-switches their asses at the last second and teleports away.

The supposed final villain is fighting like an Abra. 

It is just Kishi drawing things so that it looks like she is about to get hit, and then drawing a completely different situation so she doesn't get hit, and calling it "the power to travel through dimensions." This is bullshit.

And that Reverse Harem Jutsu pretty much confirmed that Naruto is gay, though I don't think anybody doubted it at this point.

Plus, we finally see Kagutsuchi actually DOING SOMETHING after all this time? A little late for that, don't you think, Kishi? At the current level of what's being used in the manga, it looks so tame and unremarkable by comparison.


----------



## imrunningoutacoconutoil (Jun 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> Orochimaru has better taste in boys.



And why didnt he use dat jutsu on madara?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jun 25, 2014)

*am I the only one that...*

think this was a waste of chapter? Seriously, what was the point of the chpater? This chapter could have been together with the last chapter. But nooooooo he decided to milk this shit and make this tupid chapter. 

So She can go to different worlds. We already knew that.
Naruto using sexy jutsus, I already knrew he was going to do that with her.

The only thing new was Naruto touching Obito chest and smilling, I do not know why he was smilling, but he was smilling when he touch obito. 

I hope next chapter Itachi comes out of Sasuke eye and stirr some shit up, because it is the only way lishi can fix this shit hall . like always call itachi to save the manga.

So lame the chapter......


----------



## principito (Jun 25, 2014)

*Stupider Slower and making less sense by the second.....*

Seriously? Sexy no jutsu.... at this point in the manga.... THAT'S our comig relief.... the most powerful being in the manga kicked in the face....

and ONE chapter to do it.... that's alll it hap?pened in this chapter

And the big picture... of two ancient brothers fighting their allien mother and baby bodyless-brother in different worlds/dimensions

I mean some plot twists were bad in the past.... but i dont think I have an adjective to describe what i just read

we went from ninjas to harry potter dragon ball to pokemon and now I feel like im reading Saint Seiya


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 25, 2014)

principito said:


> Seriously? Sexy no jutsu.... at this point in the manga.... THAT'S our comig relief.... the most powerful being in the manga kicked in the face....
> 
> and ONE chapter to do it.... that's alll it hap?pened in this chapter
> 
> ...



I'm sure Madara would have fallen on his knees graciously if a bunch of naked Hashiramas popped out of the woodwork in front of him.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 25, 2014)

maybe black zetsu is the thing that took over kaguya when she reached too much power....like hogoromo said she got too much power and it consumed her.... we can see that from time to time kaguya shows warm feelings and emotions (she sees her kids almost all the time in those flashbacks... even cries) but moments after that suddenly she bursts with angry emotions... I guess its BZ doing he is the one controling kaguya like when BZ stabbed madara he couldnt move a finger.... maybe this is happening to kaguya too she cant move on her own and we see black zetsu from inside her sleeves where he can control her moves and power

mostly the flashbacks of her sons will be the thing that will help her break free from BZ control and regain her own kind self...she tries on her own but with no luck so far and BZ is losing patience


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 25, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm sure Madara would have fallen on his knees graciously if a bunch of naked Hashiramas popped out of the woodwork in front of him.



The real Hashirama (naked) would be enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Go read something else bro.



don't worry man this chapter officially made me want to drop this series. 

I'm done


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 25, 2014)

I think Kishi separated Sasuke from them only because Obito is coming back...


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 25, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I think Kishi separated Sasuke from them only because Obito is coming back...



a good reason, and another reason is i want or we want to see them fight one on one
Naruto vs kaguya, and sasuke versus zetsu, or the other way


----------



## SLB (Jun 26, 2014)

I legit think this writing is a cry for help or something


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 26, 2014)

Naruto basically sexy no jutsu'd the juubi when you think about it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2014)

You guys are taking this sexy jutsu thing way too seriously.


----------



## Cloudane (Jun 27, 2014)

Are peeps taking that seriously?  It was hilarious


----------



## NW (Jun 27, 2014)

> People dropping the series over a brief comedy gag 

You won't be missed.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 27, 2014)

Best Naruto reviewer ever.

[youtube]ZYv8csJtfR0[/youtube]


----------



## takL (Jun 27, 2014)

the chap title  "betcha have seen nothin like this before"
is quite rad and different than usual.

some lines from jp spo

Naruto: this may be the last time but...we have to try the best at least. 
Naruto: hasn't it been always the case with us?

Kakashi in his mind: Thats the #1 unpredictable! 
Will this ero(/porn) ninjutsu of Narutos of all things, be saving the world!! 
Are you watching this, Jiraiya-sensei!!

Jiraiya in the flashback. : I believe that 'the child of prophecy to save the world' is Naruto. 
In terms of (the inheritance of) the way of Konoha shinobis, its kinda case of skipping a generation, so to speak...
that he takes after me rather than minato to have his cute(/playful) side, you know....


----------

